# Severe Weather Thread I



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2010)

Really not quite that time of year yet, but then again, there are some really good tops and vil echoing out of the cells in S. Al, and Fl. heading towards our state. Unusual for this long after sunset this early in the year.

Could this be an omen of things to come?? 

So let's get this thread up and goin.


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 9, 2010)

Bring it!!!!!


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Waiting*

I bet this has been a looong winter for you just waiting for the right time to put this thread up.  On that note I do appreciate the info and updates.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just wait till daytime temps are up in the 80's and 90's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2010)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> I bet this has been a looong winter for you just waiting for the right time to put this thread up. On that note I do appreciate the info and updates.


 
You have no idea....


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 9, 2010)

She and our buddy  DDD are great at what they do..... and yes we are very very blessed to have you guy's do what you do!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 9, 2010)

I just hope your up posting in the wee morning hours while I'm on shift and the weather turns bad.
Ain't no fun when the plant goes black.

Of course if that happens I won't have a computer either


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 9, 2010)

biggtruxx said:


> She and our buddy  DDD are great at what they do..... and yes we are very very blessed to have you guy's do what you do!



Yep, she's real good at what she does.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2010)

biggtruxx said:


> She and our buddy DDD are great at what they do..... and yes we are very very blessed to have you guy's do what you do!


 
Call me a she again, I dare you.....

That's my drinkin buddy in my avatar...


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 9, 2010)

biggtruxx said:


> She and our buddy  DDD are great at what they do..... and yes we are very very blessed to have you guy's do what you do!



Yes they ar...wait a minute....Sparky's a she?

What?!?

Sparky...do you think the cold winter and further south than normal snow cover will increase severe thunderstorm developement?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I just hope your up posting in the wee morning hours while I'm on shift and the weather turns bad.
> Ain't no fun when the plant goes black.
> 
> Of course if that happens I won't have a computer either


 
Jeff if it's poppin at the wee hours of the mornin then I'm watchin it. Of course the real frustration with this thread and the coming season, is everyone watching wsb and glen burns gets on here posting and screaming about whatever crap he is spouting. I do wish there was a way to filter that garbage out...


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 9, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Jeff if it's poppin at the wee hours of the mornin then I'm watchin it. Of course the real frustration with this thread and the coming season, is everyone watching wsb and glen burns gets on here posting and screaming about whatever crap he is spouting. I do wish there was a way to filter that garbage out...



But his 3d HD ultra zoom doppler said so


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2010)

For the record, and for the last time; I'm the ugly dude with the cute chick hangin on me.



Now you see why I use my drinkin buddy as an avatar...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 9, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Call me a she again, I dare you.....



So the operation wasn't a success?


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 9, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Call me a she again, I dare you.....
> 
> That's my drinkin buddy in my avatar...


 

 OMG he's a he! Sorry lol I guess I just assumed the avatar was you! .........


Either way we do appreciate it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> So the operation wasn't a success?


 
Ohhhh, the misinformation you are going to receive this year...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 9, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Jeff if it's poppin at the wee hours of the mornin then I'm watchin it. Of course the real frustration with this thread and the coming season, is everyone watching wsb and glen burns gets on here posting and screaming about whatever crap he is spouting. I do wish there was a way to filter that garbage out...



Dont be hating on the street level Channel 2 supper Doppler 

BTW WHO DOSENT HAVE A NWS RADIO!!?!?!?! 

U can hear this thing at the other end of the house..and I gurantee it will wake u up 
Downside (sorta) it goes off for a Watch....

link to radio
http://www.wsbtv.com/weather/18564208/detail.html


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 9, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Ohhhh, the misinformation you are going to receive this year...



ya know,maybe you better start this thread again in the on topic forum.I can see it driveling away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> ya know,maybe you better start this thread again in the on topic forum.I can see it driveling away.


 
We'll be on Severe Weather Thread II before the first super cell ever hits.....


----------



## pbradley (Mar 9, 2010)

Will it snow here tomorrow?


----------



## david w. (Mar 9, 2010)

Sparky1,Here i was calling you a girl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> For the record, and for the last time; I'm the ugly dude with the cute chick hangin on me.
> 
> View attachment 487507
> 
> Now you see why I use my drinkin buddy as an avatar...



Heck....I thought you were a Horse with a compooter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Will it snow here tomorrow?


 
Not my department...



david13 said:


> Sparky1,Here i was calling you a girl.


 gottta watch it when you're pickin up cheese to make sure it's not attached to a trap...


----------



## david w. (Mar 9, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Not my department...
> 
> gottta watch it when you're pickin up cheese to make sure it's not attached to a trap...



you got that right


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 9, 2010)

Girly Man!


Now back to the weather.


----------



## david w. (Mar 9, 2010)

I dont want no tornado.But all the orther stuff is okay!


----------



## slip (Mar 9, 2010)

david13 said:


> I dont want no tornado.But all the orther stuff is okay!



cept for the RAIN.

so tired of rain it aint even funny. and here comes the rainy season.


----------



## Resica (Mar 9, 2010)

Still have snow on the ground up here and it's been 60 degrees the last few days.


----------



## david w. (Mar 9, 2010)

slip said:


> cept for the RAIN.
> 
> so tired of rain it aint even funny. and here comes the rainy season.



x2

We get anymore my house will be under water!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys for doing these threads!!! I really enjoy reading these and look forward to it this spring and ALL that it brings. THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## Swede (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparkles

I'm in love


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I just wanna know how many bonafide hurricanes I'm gonna have to hunker down for. These last few years have all been duds.......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> For the record, and for the last time; I'm the ugly dude with the cute chick hangin on me.
> 
> View attachment 487507
> 
> Now you see why I use my drinkin buddy as an avatar...




 I think this would be a good avatar............. 2 of my fav folks!


----------



## crbrumbelow (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, we got some pretty good thunder and lightning right now in T-town.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2010)

raining pretty good here with a little thunder here and there.


do yall really think its going to rain til Saturday like the weather channel is saying?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 10, 2010)

Storms look like they are firing up in lower AL. Tornado watch for parts of MS & AL.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## david w. (Mar 10, 2010)

Its been raining here all day!


They say its gonna rain tomorrow and friday!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 10, 2010)

Radar is picking up rotation in a cell approaching the GA line near Carrolton.  Yall keep those weather radio's turned on..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

I think sundown is going to save us with this set of storms, but only time will tell. We'll be keeping our eye on this system for sure...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

Still a fair amount of shear in this cell, it wil be heading towards West Point Ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome live footage of a wall cloud in Missouri on The Weather Channel right now....


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 10, 2010)

Little Rock is getting it!


----------



## crbrumbelow (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey where are yall getting those weather maps.  Way better than twc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

crbrumbelow said:


> Hey where are yall getting those weather maps. Way better than twc.


 
Look on the bottom of the map..
www.wunderground.com


----------



## crbrumbelow (Mar 10, 2010)

Well dang!  I just didnt see it.  Thanks


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparky and DDD, 
This is my favorite time of year just for storms. Hate it when someone gets hurt, and property loss stinks also, but these storms just get my blood pumping. I follow these threads religiously and was wandering, where did you get your training or education learning too read all these maps and stuff? I know its just a hobby for you, but did you take any of those storm spotter classes or something like that they offer? Reason I ask is I work for Coweta Fire as many on here know, and last year when yall called for those tornadic storms that hit when the local stations were saying thundershowers only, I have been hooked on yalls weather reports and predictions. Anyways, I would really like to take some type of class or training to get involved with this and with my job I feel it could also be beneficial there too. Is there anything out there you know of or would recommend for someone like me with an extreme interest in weather? Thanks in advance and keep the updates coming!
Scott


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> Sparky,
> This is my favorite time of year just for storms. Hate it when someone gets hurt, and property loss stinks also, but these storms just get my blood pumping. I follow these threads religiously and was wandering, where did you get your training or education learning too read all these maps and stuff? I know its just a hobby for you, but did you take any of those storm spotter classes or something like that they offer? Reason I ask is I work for Coweta Fire as many on here know, and last year when yall called for those tornadic storms that hit when the local stations were saying thundershowers only, I have been hooked on yalls weather reports and predictions. Anyways, I would really like to take some type of class or training to get involved with this and with my job I feel it could also be beneficial there too. Is there anything out there you know of or would recommend for someone like me with an extreme interest in weather? Thanks in advance and keep the updates coming!
> Scott


 
It's been a passion of mine since I was a kid. Couldn't do it for a living, cause then I wouldn't be any good at it.... I've got a gazillion FEMA and GEMA and HLS certs, some deal with weather, some don't, plus yes I took the NWS Spotter course.


----------



## DDD (Mar 10, 2010)

Friday looks like the rocking day to me...  The tops on some of those babies was impressive today.  

Saw a couple of lightning strikes today too.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow AK is just getting pounded....March sure woke up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Swede (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


>



Thanks for the heads up bro


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparky's a woman?!?  Hmmmm.......That explains a lot......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sparky's a woman?!? Hmmmm.......That explains a lot......


 
You missed your turn honey....


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You missed your turn honey....



I was bored...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I was bored...


 
Get out of the way woman, Dagmar is coming on TV...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Get out of the way woman, Dagmar is coming on TV...



She's too chipper for your grumpy butt!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> She's too chipper for your grumpy butt!


 
Jealousy is not a color worn well by you darlin....


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2010)

AHEM.

when is the rain gunna end, sparky?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

slip said:


> AHEM.
> 
> when is the rain gunna end, sparky?


 
Friday, at some point, maybe...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 11, 2010)

Sparky-  Are we going to have wet or dry bbq at the comp in Jackson, GA this weekend???


----------



## garndawg (Mar 11, 2010)

Got a voicemail from Mom last night, went something like this:

"We're OK, watched the funnel across the lake as we sat on our back porch.  Looked like a Nuke plant cooling tower, it was so wide...shoulda' had a camera"

Folks live in Benton, AR.  Same neighborhood that got hammered , people killed, last year.  About a dozen houses needing new roofs now.

Here we go again...


----------



## Cindi (Mar 11, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


>



This is without a doubt my favorite thing in the world. If I had my life to do over again I would be rushing around in a beat up van riddled with hail dents, chasing storms. Storm stories forthcoming.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 11, 2010)

Potential for
svr wx still exists fri and much of the cwa in a slight
risk...although not quite as concerned about svr wx fri as i was at
this time yesterday. Deepest moisture and best instability appears
to be located further south than expected. Shear also not as
impressive as indicated with model runs yesterday.
Nonetheless...situation will need to be monitored closely. If deeper
moisture and instability creeps further n than currently
expected...there could be a significant severe wx event fri...mostly
in the 15z-20z time frame. Wedge boundary could also enhance severe
convection. Increased temps across wc/sw zones overnight as this
area will likely remain sw of the wedge boundary...otherwise...no
significant changes made at this time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't discount dicy weather because of the surface temps. This fog exist for one reason and one reason only. Inversion. Above these low lying clouds are some good cape values and as this volatile line of storms approach it could get real good, or bad, depending on whether your mobile home has a basement or not..

I have to take my wife for a little surgery today, so I'll be completely removed from all of this, so y'all keep your ears and eyes open.


----------



## DDD (Mar 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Don't discount dicy weather because of the surface temps. This fog exist for one reason and one reason only. Inversion. Above these low lying clouds are some good cape values and as this volatile line of storms approach it could get real good, or bad, depending on whether your mobile home has a basement or not..
> 
> I have to take my wife for a little surgery today, so I'll be completely removed from all of this, so y'all keep your ears and eyes open.



It's ok Captain, I have the CON.


----------



## DDD (Mar 12, 2010)

A little storm that is going to slide just north of Cedar Town had a hook signature to it and was laying down some lightning in Alabama but I think its going to fall apart as it comes.

We have a stable airmass over us and as these storms come into it they will fall apart.

It is interesting to note that the severe stuff will not be here until Noon - 6 today and the more storms that filter into our stable airmass the more energy it will pump into and leave behind, destablizing the atmosphere.

It's a little tricky today because there are so many elements to consider.

The discusion out of Peachtree City was rather long this morning because of this simple fact.  The jet stream, shear, cape, lift, CAD... all sorts of ingredients.

I personally think the mountians will have to watch it... or say north of ATL.  Lots of things going on in the upper layers of the atmosphere, but the mountains extend up into the 1000 foot + areas where the air is really destablized.

Jhunt's Wedgie will protect most of us until the afternoon then it's anyone's guess.


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 12, 2010)

just heard my first thunder of the year!! (N Forsyth)


----------



## DDD (Mar 12, 2010)

Storms coming over Columbus are trying to get their act together, right now NW GA has been ground zero for action.


----------



## DDD (Mar 12, 2010)

Reports of marble sized hail in Norcross\Suwanee area.


----------



## david w. (Mar 12, 2010)

nothing here in eatonton yet


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2010)

just rain and thunder here in locust grove.

how much rain do you think we'll get today DDD?
i ask because things are already flooded


----------



## DDD (Mar 12, 2010)

slip said:


> just rain and thunder here in locust grove.
> 
> how much rain do you think we'll get today DDD?
> i ask because things are already flooded



I came through a good down pour in Marietta and now the sun is out.    with clear blue sky


Rain is going to be hit and miss... heavy in one area... moderate in others, its moving pretty fast though... radar is clear back in Alabama.


It may back build.  Have to wait and see.


----------



## david w. (Mar 12, 2010)

Its raining,thundering and lightning here in eatonton.It looks bad.


----------



## garndawg (Mar 12, 2010)

Update on the tornado at my folks place in central Arkansas.  Neighbor had a camera...


----------



## david w. (Mar 12, 2010)

garndawg said:


> Update on the tornado at my folks place in central Arkansas.  Neighbor had a camera...



wow,that is pretty.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2010)

so is tommorow pretty much going to be a repeat of today with the rain?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2010)

garndawg said:


> Update on the tornado at my folks place in central Arkansas.  Neighbor had a camera...


awesome! 



slip said:


> so is tommorow pretty much going to be a repeat of today with the rain?



Slip, my understanding is it will be outta here tonight, but then, it's changed everyday this week!


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 12, 2010)

garndawg said:


> Update on the tornado at my folks place in central Arkansas.  Neighbor had a camera...



Amazing Pictures!


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 12, 2010)

This isnt nearly as fun as the winter threads.  You dont get out of work for a thunderstorm.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2010)

Kebo said:


> awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Slip, my understanding is it will be outta here tonight, but then, it's changed everyday this week!



i hope so.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 12, 2010)

garndawg said:


> Update on the tornado at my folks place in central Arkansas.  Neighbor had a camera...



Thanks for posting those uncommon amazing photos of those wicked looking storms.  Hope your folks are OK.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 12, 2010)

garndawg said:


> Update on the tornado at my folks place in central Arkansas.  Neighbor had a camera...



Holy Cow!!!!


As cool as those are, "I" would not having been standing there!


----------



## david w. (Mar 12, 2010)

its over here.pretty rainbow outside.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2010)

fixin to get a tad breezy for a few minutes..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2010)

We've had purty good breezes round here this aft.


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2010)

kinda windy here, looks like its about to get ruff for a min or two


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, perhaps breezy is an understatement >8-(






just in case some of you don't know the kph to mph conversion

KTS to MPH 5 Knots = 5.8 MPH 
10 Knots = 11.5 MPH 
15 Knots = 17.3 MPH 
20 Knots = 23.0 MPH 
25 Knots = 28.8 MPH 
30 Knots = 34.6 MPH 
35 Knots = 40.3 MPH 
40 Knots = 46.1 MPH 
45 Knots = 51.8 MPH 
50 Knots = 57.6 MPH 
55 Knots = 63.4 MPH 
60 Knots = 69.1 MPH 
65 Knots = 74.9 MPH 
70 Knots = 80.6 MPH 
75 Knots = 86.4 MPH 
80 Knots = 92.2 MPH 
85 Knots = 97.9 MPH 
90 Knots = 103.7 MPH 
95 Knots = 109.4 MPH 
100 Knots = 115.2 MPH 
105 Knots = 121.0 MPH 
110 Knots = 126.7 MPH 
115 Knots = 132.5 MPH 
120 Knots = 138.2 MPH 
125 Knots = 144.0 MPH 
130 Knots = 149.8 MPH 
135 Knots = 155.5 MPH 
140 Knots = 161.3 MPH 
145 Knots = 167.0 MPH 
150 Knots = 172.8 MPH


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice and dark out the window in 30080


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 21, 2010)

Where did you find those graphics? Nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2010)

1776Flintlock said:


> Where did you find those graphics? Nice.


 
www.wunderground.com


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 21, 2010)

Directv just went out and the bottom  has fallen out...looking at the radar it'll be gone in about 5 minutes


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 21, 2010)

bottom just dropped out here too... gonna be swampy in a minute or two


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2010)

dud here, small line of realll thick clouds and a small shower and its over. blue sky now, kinda.

thanks for keeping us updated sparky.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 25, 2010)

Didn't know whether to post this here or in the winter thread, but there was just frozen precip of some kind falling outside for about 2-3 minutes


----------



## DeltaHalo (Mar 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Didn't know whether to post this here or in the winter thread, but there was just frozen precip of some kind falling outside for about 2-3 minutes



Dude! Get off the crack! It's like 60 degrees!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Didn't know whether to post this here or in the winter thread, but there was just frozen precip of some kind falling outside for about 2-3 minutes



Hail maybe? 

Nice line up around rome


----------



## Trigabby (Mar 26, 2010)

I could have swore I saw a snow flake or two in Villa Rica this morning.. But, I could be wrong....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 28, 2010)

i figured this thread would be lit up today....apparently we are going to get some storms today!....


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 28, 2010)

This one has a tornado Warning with it


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 28, 2010)

Few getting fired up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2010)

Just a few little early spring showers, nothin to get fired up about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2010)

There is one good cell and maybe another one developing down near Milledgeville.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks looks that one went just a little to the north of us.................Heard rumbling when it went by!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks looks that one went just a little to the north of us.................Heard rumbling when it went by!!


 
maybe you'll get luckier with the next few, they are starting to train over that area. Pretty volitile little cells too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> maybe you'll get luckier with the next few, they are starting to train over that area. Pretty volitile little cells too.


I would consider it lucky if they stayed well away from here!!.................Heavy rain knocks out Satellite Internet service!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2010)

Macon news just reported a storm with a hook formation just north of us Riding on the Washington/Hancock county line.................Them folks in that area have had some bad luck they had 2 that went through there last year!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2010)

They just issued a Tornado Warning for Mcduffie County. Hope it just passes by with no damage!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2010)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> They just issued a Tornado Warning for Mcduffie County. Hope it just passes by with no damage!!!


That would be the one that just went to north of me......................The radar pic of it out of Macon was pretty impressive!!..................Don't know if it gained or lost strength since I last looked


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2010)

Gettin rough down that way huh boys???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2010)

Look out Sparta and Devereaux!!!.............Doppler indicated tornado headed your way!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2010)

Sparta is taking a direct hit right now!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 28, 2010)

Its going to be a long night!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2010)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Its going to be a long night!!


Yes it is!!............More in the Macon area headed this way!!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 28, 2010)

Nasty down yalls way!

FO has a little hook with it...warning on that strom


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Nasty down yalls way!
> 
> FO has a little hook with it...warning on that strom


That is what the Macon news reported!!...............From the looks of your radar image it has now moved on past Sparta!!......................They also reported up to golf ball sized hail associated with some of these storms earlier


----------



## cfbutler31 (Mar 28, 2010)

ole glenny, you better be typing from your bathroom, its about to be on top of you


----------



## trents99 (Mar 29, 2010)

We had a little hail in Hampton around 5ish yesterday afternoon. It was nice and sunny out too, really just out of nowhere. Looked about marble size.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2010)

Radar looks clear to me!!!! 



Fro1911nut said:


> Nasty down yalls way!
> 
> FO has a little hook with it...warning on that strom


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 29, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Radar looks clear to me!!!!



 And wear were u with this all going on...I'm to slow at this


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Radar looks clear to me!!!!


..........You bailed out on me Bro!!.....................Thangs were rockin about ten miles north of me last night according to the Macon news media!!.....................But thanks for the heads up earlier in the evening!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sparky and DDD, what's the precipitation outlook looking like for this Spring/Summer?

Does it look like we may have a fair amount or are the models suggesting a dry one?  Too early to tell?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 7, 2010)

You all be on your toes tomorrow.  Supposed to be some good ones coming!!


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> You all be on your toes tomorrow.  Supposed to be some good ones coming!!



hope it washes away some of this pollen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> You all be on your toes tomorrow. Supposed to be some good ones coming!!


 
Really? Where did you get that info from??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2010)

Keep me informed, Hugh. I`ll be in the big swamp turkey huntin` tomorrow. Text me if I need to dive into a gator den.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keep me informed, Hugh. I`ll be in the big swamp turkey huntin` tomorrow. Text me if I need to dive into a gator den.


 
I don't see much of anything happenin but a little rain Nic. But if a stray wind comes up I'll for sure send you a text.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Really? Where did you get that info from??



I heard it on the news, 13wmaz.  

Sorry, I guess I should have consulted you first??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2010)

drawdown said:


> Can someone please change the date on the posting. Today is 7th not the ninth.
> Thanks


 
This is a forecast thread..


----------



## drawdown (Apr 7, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> This is a forecast thread..



sorry, I miss read the post.


----------



## Holton (Apr 8, 2010)

Come on rain....


----------



## maker4life (Apr 8, 2010)

Tornado on the ground near Quincy Fl . Heading towards Havana(eyes open Havanadude) then moving into South Georgia .


----------



## sbfowler (Apr 8, 2010)

Radar looking active west of Atlanta. New truck in the driveway. Please no hail!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2010)

Tornado watch, ben hill county!


----------



## jmar28 (Apr 8, 2010)

Man it is dark as crap outside in Atlanta right now!!!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow tornado in India....

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/0414-india-tornado_2010-04-14


Wow Sparky..spring has been quiet...not that is really a bad thing, but still


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> Man it is dark as crap outside in Atlanta right now!!!


 
That never really changes.



Fro1911nut said:


> Wow tornado in India....
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/0414-india-tornado_2010-04-14
> 
> ...


 
I know, I'm bored out of my skull..


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> That never really changes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I'm bored out of my skull..



still no rain any time soon? 

after the fall/winter we had, never thought i'd say it but a afternoon shower every once in a while would be nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2010)

slip said:


> still no rain any time soon?
> 
> after the fall/winter we had, never thought i'd say it but a afternoon shower every once in a while would be nice.


 
In good time drivelmeister, in good time..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2010)

Watch what you ask for slip....everytime I think something like that, we get pummeled by a storm. Ofcourse, Sparky would would no longer be bored


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> That never really changes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I'm bored out of my skull..



I have not been on the road for a month. Been working in the shop...it is all my fault


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Watch what you ask for slip....everytime I think something like that, we get pummeled by a storm. Ofcourse, Sparky would would no longer be bored


 




Fro1911nut said:


> I have not been on the road for a month. Been working in the shop...it is all my fault


 


I'll give y'all a hint. This trend should start easing up around mid next week..


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Watch what you ask for slip....everytime I think something like that, we get pummeled by a storm. Ofcourse, Sparky would would no longer be bored



i hear ya, i said something about winter snow would be nice...then i was wishing it gone....then i say im tired of the rain...and my garden needs water'd......cant win.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2010)

slip said:


> i hear ya, i said something about winter snow would be nice...then i was wishing it gone....then i say im tired of the rain...and my garden needs water'd......cant win.


 
Sounds like you need to say,"geez, I wish we'd have a dry spell about every three days."


----------



## DDD (Apr 15, 2010)

High Pressure rules for a while.

Fires are going to be the only thing severe about this spring...  Sparky is going to be depressed until the Fall.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 15, 2010)

DDD said:


> High Pressure rules for a while.
> 
> Fires are going to be the only thing severe about this spring...  Sparky is going to be depressed until the Fall.



We gonna get some snow at Christmas this year??


----------



## DDD (Apr 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> We gonna get some snow at Christmas this year??



LOL... I can't steal Sparky's thread... but what if I said yes?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I'll give y'all a hint. This trend should start easing up around mid next week..


 
Like I said..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey sparky....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2010)

Bring it on!!!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## JD (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey sparky you sleeping on the job!!!! Tornado warning for Butts county.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2010)

JD said:


> Hey sparky you sleeping on the job!!!! Tornado warning for Butts county.


 
I saw it, checked out the BRV and figured they were nuts...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2010)

Dude, nothing there. Maybe some wind, or even a downburst, but that's it. The VIL isn't even impressive.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Dude, nothing there. Maybe some wind, or even a downburst, but that's it. The VIL isn't even impressive.



My map looks nicer 

So what does Peachtree City see? I didnt see any kind of "hook" on the backside of the cell....so did they just decide to push the red button


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> My map looks nicer
> 
> So what does Peachtree City see? I didnt see any kind of "hook" on the backside of the cell....so did they just decide to push the red button


 
They either got a call from Glen "panicman" Burns, or they got false ground truth from an unreliable spotter.


----------



## Strych9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> My map looks nicer
> 
> So what does Peachtree City see? I didnt see any kind of "hook" on the backside of the cell....so did they just decide to push the red button



I think they are quick to push that button so fast to cover their hinies.  I'm sure there are just plenty of low lifes who would love to seek money for not having ample warning.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> They either got a call from Glen "panicman" Burns, or they got false ground truth from an unreliable spotter.



He wanted to break out Trueview


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> I think they are quick to push that button so fast to cover their hinies. I'm sure there are just plenty of low lifes who would love to seek money for not having ample warning.


 
That's just it, the NWS is not liable to money grubbers, it is merely a service. Not sure why such red flags go up in these cases, but most likely it is an unreliable spotter. We had one about 8 years ago and took away his spotting privileges. 

Quite often, as I have been privey and honored to do, a reliable ground truth is what the NWS waits on under suspected conditions to pull the trigger. However under these conditions they should require multiple sources before gettin all hinky on everyone.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> That's just it, the NWS is not liable to money grubbers, it is merely a service. Not sure why such red flags go up in these cases, but most likely it is an unreliable spotter. We had one about 8 years ago and took away his spotting privileges.
> 
> Quite often, as I have been privey and honored to do, a reliable ground truth is what the NWS waits on under suspected conditions to pull the trigger. However under these conditions they should require multiple sources before gettin all hinky on everyone.



Come on u called your friend down at NWS and said man push the button...that darn snow thread got way more pages then mine


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Come on u called your friend down at NWS and said man push the button...that darn snow thread got way more pages then mine


 
Nope, I don't scream wolf unless I smell a pack of em' lurking..


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok Sparky...what are u thinking



SEVERE THREAT FOR LATE
SAT-EARLY SUN REMAINS HIGH...THE HIGHEST WE HAVE SEEN SO FAR THIS
YEAR. GFS/ECMWF CONSENSUS ON SEVERE TIMING IS GENERALLY IN THE 18Z
SAT - 06Z SUN TIME FRAME. WEAK CONVECTION COULD ENTER W/NW GA AS
EARLY AS 12Z SAT...AND COULD IMPACT INTENSITY OF CONVECTION LATER IN
THE AFTERNOON. SHEAR AND INSTABILITY MAXIMIZE IN THE 00Z-06Z TIME
FRAME ACROSS THE CWA. AS NOTED BELOW...ALL FACETS OF SEVERE
WEATHER...INCLUDING TORNADOES...ARE POSSIBLE WITH THIS EVENT. AT
THIS POINT...THE WORST AND MOST WIDESPREAD THREAT APPEARS TO BE
ACROSS LA/MS/AL/W TN EARLIER IN THE DAY...AND THEN AGAIN ACROSS SE
GA AND THE CAROLINAS SUN AFTERNOON.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Ok Sparky...what are u thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm thinkin if I was in West Tennessee I'd be really concerned, but the shear models just aren't there for us,,,,,,,,,,yet. That being said, from Rome northward might get a little dicey late late Saturday, but lots of factors have to come together to make that happen.

Then neat thing about this time of year though is that it can change in the blink of an eye, so I'll be watchin and waitin..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2010)

Alright Hugh, I`ll be somewhere, in the wild places off and on all weekend. As per, holler if I need to dive in a gopher hole...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright Hugh, I`ll be somewhere, in the wild places off and on all weekend. As per, holler if I need to dive in a gopher hole...


 
You know I will Nic. Got you on the hotline..
Just for reference, you gonna be north or south of home?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You know I will Nic. Got you on the hotline..
> Just for reference, you gonna be north or south of home?



Probably both...


----------



## david w. (Apr 23, 2010)

Bad weather coming!


----------



## DDD (Apr 23, 2010)

No doubt.

Heads up anyone going to Alabama or in the great state of GA tomorrow.  It's gonna rock and roll.

I will probably be out of pocket for the prime time tomorrow, but you folks going outdoors or who think you are going out doors, need to forget about it tomorrow.

I am going to put OFH in here... cause you know she searches her name every day and she will find it here... which has 0 to do with weather... it's like baiting a hook.


----------



## DDD (Apr 23, 2010)

Lift indicies are really high, makes me think strong winds and hail.

The shear doesn't scream tornados, but with a strong system like this, you can never tell.  The powder keg is going to be present its just a matter of how much BOOM we get.


----------



## david w. (Apr 23, 2010)

Eatonton always gets hit hard!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> I am going to put OFH in here... cause you know she searches her name every day and she will find it here... which has 0 to do with weather... it's like baiting a hook.



I read this thread, ya know!?!?!


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> I am going to put OFH in here... cause you know she searches her name every day



do you really?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2010)

slip said:


> do you really?



Dang Slip, you really DO go huntin trouble!


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang Slip, you really DO go huntin trouble!



i juss axed a question


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 23, 2010)

slip said:


> do you really?



Sure, every morning....



Keebs said:


> Dang Slip, you really DO go huntin trouble!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Heads up anyone going to Alabama or in the great state of GA tomorrow.  It's gonna rock and roll.
> 
> ...



Soooo...I should cancel the fishin' trip


----------



## sbfowler (Apr 23, 2010)

I won't be on the water tomorrow, but do have a preparedness question! New truck in the drive and the Stratos and wife's Tahoe live in the garage. Which one should I boot so that I can put the truck under cover if the sky starts throwing them ice cubes? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2010)

sbfowler said:


> I won't be on the water tomorrow, but do you have a preparedness question! New truck in the drive and the Stratos and wife's Tahoe live in the garage. Which one should I boot so that I can put the truck under cover if the sky starts throwing them ice cubes? Decisions, decisions...


 
Boat decks don't dent..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2010)

Look quick Kiddies, it's a mesocyclone 

A *mesocyclone* is a vortex of air, approximately 2 to 10 km in diameter (the mesoscale of meteorology), within a convective storm.<SUP id=cite_ref-MesocyloneDef_0-0 class=reference>[1]</SUP> That is, it is air that rises and rotates around a vertical axis, usually in the same direction as low pressure systems in a given hemisphere. They are most often cyclonic, that is, associated with a localized low-pressure region within a severe thunderstorm. Such storms can feature strong surface winds and severe hail. Mesocyclones often occur together with updrafts in supercells, where tornadoes may form. Mesocyclones are believed to form when strong changes of wind speed and/or direction with height ("wind shear") sets parts of the lower part of the atmosphere spinning in invisible tube-like rolls. The convective updraft of a thunderstorm is then thought to draw up this spinning air, tilting the rolls' orientation upward (from parallel to the ground to perpendicular) and causing the entire updraft to rotate as a vertical column. Mesocyclones are normally relatively localized: they lie between the synoptic scale (hundreds of kilometers) and small scale (hundreds of meters). Radar imagery is used to identify these features. Mesoscale convective systems (MCS) can develop mesoscale convective vortexes which can spur later development of either another MCS or a tropical cyclone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2010)

HOLY MOLY!~~!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope the gwinnett arena don't blow away while I'm watching JJ and Hank Jr!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 23, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> HOLY MOLY!~~!!!



Is that bad?


----------



## david w. (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe this wind want blow away the grass seed we just put down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2010)

david13 said:


> Is that bad?


 
Read post #180


----------



## david w. (Apr 23, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Read post #180


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2010)

The air over us is still way to stable. The energy in these cells are dying midway over bama. If we don't get more shear and instability then all we'll get is some rain, with maybe the exception of northwest ga.


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2010)

how much rain do you think? i dont want the coop or seedlings flooded


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2010)

this will give you a better idea of what I mean by nw ga.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Lift indicies are really high, makes me think strong winds and hail.
> 
> The shear doesn't scream tornados, but with a strong system like this, you can never tell.  The powder keg is going to be present its just a matter of how much BOOM we get.



I'm just South of Sandersville in a camper with my wife and 2 kids. I plan on trying to Turkey hunt. When should I bail and head back to Dacula?????

Bruz


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2010)

2:30 AM...the rain is starting here.


----------



## sbfowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Up with the dogs and the thunder. Radar is colorful, but not yet severe. Should be an interesting day weather wise. Bye bye pollen as well!


----------



## Holton (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh what a nice morning rain!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wash away the pollen so I can have one day with out swollen eyes and nasty coughs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


 
Ya hongry suggums?? 

We've definitly got some shear in the atmosphere this morning, so y'all keep your eyes peeled. This is not a good scenario, the rain will come through in bands, with time for sun to heat up (soup up) the atmospere in between each one. Subsequently, we are going to destablize fast. I'd expect 3 to 4 hours between bands down in SOWEGA and less up in NWGA. Each successive band will have more and more intense activity in it. 

Worse stuff than we have is in NWAL right now, and really nasty stuff is in NWMS now, so there is a 4 or so hour gap between those bands, but that can change with the heating of the day and the gaps can fill in some.

I think today is the first day of our bad weather season, and some of us are going to regret it. Y'all keep your ears and eyes peeled please.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Ya hongry suggums??
> 
> We've definitly got some shear in the atmosphere this morning, so y'all keep your eyes peeled. This is not a good scenario, the rain will come through in bands, with time for sun to heat up (soup up) the atmospere in between each one. Subsequently, we are going to destablize fast. I'd expect 3 to 4 hours between bands down in SOWEGA and less up in NWGA. Each successive band will have more and more intense activity in it.
> 
> ...



 thanks shuggums, change in plans then, hope to be able to work in the "little" barn today & get stuff organized in it to keep packing/re-packing & cleaning out, just have to get a fan & a light hung so I can see what I'm throwing out!  I'll keep a check in here for your updates & of course, like Nic, you give me a holler if I need to find a hole to dive into!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> thanks shuggums, change in plans then, hope to be able to work in the "little" barn today & get stuff organized in it to keep packing/re-packing & cleaning out, just have to get a fan & a light hung so I can see what I'm throwing out! I'll keep a check in here for your updates & of course, like Nic, you give me a holler if I need to find a hole to dive into!


 
You know I will, that is if I'm at the puter. Dumb soccer mom wants to still try and play the game at 11 am. I got bad news for her..


----------



## pbradley (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Ya hongry suggums??
> 
> We've definitly got some shear in the atmosphere this morning, so y'all keep your eyes peeled. This is not a good scenario, the rain will come through in bands, with time for sun to heat up (soup up) the atmospere in between each one. Subsequently, we are going to destablize fast. I'd expect 3 to 4 hours between bands down in SOWEGA and less up in NWGA. Each successive band will have more and more intense activity in it.
> 
> ...



Will we get snow in Clayton County and if so, how much?


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

sparky,bring it on.Its thundering here in eatonton.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Will we get snow in Clayton County and if so, how much?




If nothing else....how 'bout a cool day in hades? Since I can't go fishin'!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Will we get snow in Clayton County and if so, how much?


 
Absolutely, the redheaded green eyed twins are bringin it to you also.. Oh, and you have a PM.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You know I will, that is if I'm at the puter. Dumb soccer mom wants to still try and play the game at 11 am. I got bad news for her..


I hear ya! 



pbradley said:


> Will we get snow in Clayton County and if so, how much?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 24, 2010)

BOY HOWDY! 
It is going to suck in NW GA today...I'm glad i aint in a camper over in Degga!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You know I will, that is if I'm at the puter. Dumb soccer mom wants to still try and play the game at 11 am. I got bad news for her..



How did that work out for you?








Fro1911nut said:


> BOY HOWDY!
> It is going to suck in NW GA today...I'm glad i aint in a camper over in Degga!



Sure hope they took cover!


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 24, 2010)

Sure is dark in here.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 24, 2010)

T Storm Warning for Paulding/Cobb


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2010)

About to open up here.


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

Time to get ready for it here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

check out this beast in Mississippi, look at the classic hook on the radar............YOWZAAAA!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

OMG!!! Now it's twins. Classic dopplar signature too.
I feel sorry for those folks over there. This is ugggggly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

This is bad, Yazoo has been hit so hard that debris is actually showing up on the radar. Pray for those folks.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2010)

wow. that cant be good.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 24, 2010)

keep'em coming sparky


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 24, 2010)

Starting to rumble here againg just north of Dallas.Abou an hour ago,had lightning hit very close,thunder sounded like a 7 mag right in my ear


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

This place is busy today!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2010)

looks like this area is gonna get a break for a while, you northern folks, keep an eye out & listen to Sparky! 
 gonna see if I can get anything accomplished......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

This gives you a better idea of the reflective dopplar when set on velocity composite settings. The purple triangle isn't actually the center of the tornado. I drew arcs on the map to show you the actual tornado rotation as it relates to the map. This is a big, dangerous cell.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 24, 2010)

i think we are in for some heck tonight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> i think we are in for some heck tonight!


 
Not yet, so far the shear is staying well to our west and north, and the cloud cover is keeping the daytime heating down. We are in a fairly stable air mass as well. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

thundering and lightning here.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 24, 2010)

speakin' with my uncle out of the PTC office for NOAA he said it's gonna be a pretty rough night


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking really bad for Yazoo City Mississippi. TWC is showing some terrible destruction there with serious injuries.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> Looking really bad for Yazoo City Mississippi. TWC is showing some terrible destruction there with serious injuries.


 
Reports are coming in that this tornado is 3/4 mile wide on the ground. Naaaaasssssty.


----------



## DDD (Apr 24, 2010)

That storm just south of Selma is setting up to be a monster.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 24, 2010)

What can we expect here in W.Ga this evening guys. Nothing like whats west of us I hope. Been raining steady here in Coweta for last couple of hrs and cooled off quite abit. This should destabilize the atmosphere some right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> What can we expect here in W.Ga this evening guys. Nothing like whats west of us I hope. Been raining steady here in Coweta for last couple of hrs and cooled off quite abit. This should destabilize the atmosphere some right?


 
Nope, cool air is your friend, daytime heating creates lift, which is bad bad bad. We'll have to see how the jet stream shift occurs in correlation to the front moving across.


----------



## DDD (Apr 24, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> What can we expect here in W.Ga this evening guys. Nothing like whats west of us I hope. Been raining steady here in Coweta for last couple of hrs and cooled off quite abit. This should destabilize the atmosphere some right?



Sparky and I were talking on the phone about 30 minutes ago.  We seem to think that West GA and NW GA stand the best chance of seeing the nasty stuff.

But, with the storms lagging back in MS and storms setting up south of Montgomery... it's anybody's guess how far East these nasty things come.

It could be one of those things where they reach the GA\AL border and they fall apart.  So many dymnamics at play... its going to be hard for weather nerds to leave their computers today.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2010)

I sure am glad for the rain,but I pray there ain't gonna be anything "tornadic," as they like to say on the Weather Channel.

I've got six garden patches that were fixin' to hafta be irrigated.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Sparky and I were talking on the phone about 30 minutes ago.  We seem to think that West GA and NW GA stand the best chance of seeing the nasty stuff.
> 
> But, with the storms lagging back in MS and storms setting up south of Montgomery... it's anybody's guess how far East these nasty things come.
> 
> It could be one of those things where they reach the GA\AL border and they fall apart.  So many dymnamics at play... its going to be hard for weather nerds to leave their computers today.



Thanks Sparky and DDD! Ill be on and off today and weather aware all day. You dont know how much I appreciate you guys doing what yall do looking out for us and I will be paying attention and checking in all day! Everyone cross your fingers this stuff dies out cause it aint pretty west of us right now!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 24, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> Thanks Sparky and DDD! Ill be on and off today and weather aware all day. You dont know how much I appreciate you guys doing what yall do looking out for us and I will be paying attention and checking in all day! Everyone cross your fingers this stuff dies out cause it aint pretty west of us right now!



You got that right!!!  I love our Weather Geeks!  They are the best!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 24, 2010)

c'mon Storms!!! Get loud!!!!!!! Me and my wife love em!!! Got our cameras ready for the lightening and clouds later on. Uncle stated that the temps are creeping up in East GA. which is gonna rock the atmosphere this evening!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You got that right!!! I love our Weather Geeks! They are the best!


He didn't mean it like you do....


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

As long as Eatonton doesn't see a tornado,I'm good.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> He didn't mean it like you do....


----------



## DDD (Apr 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You got that right!!!  I love our Weather Geeks!  They are the best!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

You wanna know where the tornado hotspots in N. Georgia are??
Well let me show you..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

DDD said:


>


 
Watch it,,,,,,,,,,,she's dangerous...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

I do believe that OFH is in the highest risk area according to this statistic. Hey DDD, reckon we should go protect her?



Sparky1 said:


> You wanna know where the tornado hotspots in N. Georgia are??
> Well let me show you..


----------



## DDD (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> He didn't mean it like you do....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hall County also has the 3rd most deadliest twister in US History I believe....


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You wanna know where the tornado hotspots in N. Georgia are??
> Well let me show you..



Grrr!!!!  I live in the one that says 20....right at the bottom corner of the 2.....


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.chasertv.com/
Guys are in Yazoo city


----------



## DDD (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I do believe that OFH is in the highest risk area according to this statistic. Hey DDD, reckon we should go protect her?




Absolutely.


----------



## DDD (Apr 24, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> http://www.chasertv.com/
> Guys are in Yazoo city





Great link!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 24, 2010)

Chasers reporting E side of Yazoo City is gone...prayers to folks there


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Chasers reporting E side of Yazoo City is gone...prayers to folks there



Terrible!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Watch it,,,,,,,,,,,she's dangerous...



Only when you cross me....



Sparky1 said:


> I do believe that OFH is in the highest risk area according to this statistic. Hey DDD, reckon we should go protect her?



Please?



DDD said:


> Absolutely.







Fro1911nut said:


> Chasers reporting E side of Yazoo City is gone...prayers to folks there



Oh God!   


Is it still on the ground?


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope we don't see anything like that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is it still on the ground?


 
We will know soon, it is shrouded in rain so hard for the dopplar to pick it out. Starkville Ms. is next under the gun.


----------



## DDD (Apr 24, 2010)

Another one showing up just West of Starkville, MS


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 24, 2010)

Bruz said:


> I'm just South of Sandersville in a camper with my wife and 2 kids. I plan on trying to Turkey hunt. When should I bail and head back to Dacula?????
> 
> Bruz



I was in Talbot County in a camper and the thunder woke me up at 3AM. Went out about 6:30 (late due to lightning).  It was a solid downpour up until 9AM, left around 11:30.  Only got one hen to come in.  I was watching the radar and saw another string coming in and decided enough of that...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

Got a lull in activity, so gonna catch a nap. Gonna be a long night I believe..


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

Heres a video of Yazoo,MS

http://www.weather.com/outlook/videos/first-video-of-yazoo-ms-tornado-damage-17094


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sun keeps peeking an eye out here in central Jackson County.....not good.....that means day time heating to fuel the AL and MS stuff


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

It want be long until the rough stuff gets here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

I think we aren't going to see anything of the magnitude that Ms. had. Just your average spring thunderstorm with the occasional downburst..


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I think we aren't going to see anything of the magnitude that Ms. had. Just your average spring thunderstorm with the occasional downburst..



Good news is they havent issued a Tornado watch for anywere in GA yet...maybe we will get lucky. It is starting to lighten up some in Acworth...and with that line back towards Bham 

Friend of my wife's was stuck in a shelter in place at Walmart in St Louis...wouldnt that be a great place to be trapped


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

The weather channel gave us a 6/10 chance of seeing a tornado.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey, it's getting dark and windy here in Riverdale.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hey, it's getting dark and windy here in Riverdale.





And you want to go fishin`?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 24, 2010)

Its getting going out there


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 24, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Friend of my wife's was stuck in a shelter in place at Walmart in St Louis...wouldnt that be a great place to be trapped



Ohhh Lawd, stuck in a wal-mart during a tornado  The news crews are already waiting outside

how many tank top wearing 240Lb broads can fit into a wal-mart


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hey, it's getting dark and windy here in Riverdale.


 
It's 7:30 it's suppose to be getting dark..

Just rain boys, just rain, don't get your hackles up and all excited.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It's 7:30 it's suppose to be getting dark..
> 
> Just rain boys, just rain, don't get your hackles up and all excited.



OK now that I have a min to think about that one


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 24, 2010)

Radio just went off Tornado watch till 3am
Tornado Watch 99 is in effect until 200 am CDT for the
following locations

GA 
. Georgia counties included are

Bartow Carroll Catoosa 
Chattooga Cherokee Cobb 
Dade Dawson DeKalb 
Douglas Fannin Floyd 
Forsyth Fulton Gilmer 
Gordon Gwinnett Hall 
Haralson heard Lumpkin 
Murray Paulding Pickens 
Polk towns Union 
Walker white Whitfield


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking at the radar, it appears to be winding down a little in intensity to the west of us. What are you guys thinking on tonight Sparky or DDD??? Gonna be a ride or just rain and thunder. I cant read all those maps, graphs and such like you guys so Im just going off radar images.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> Looking at the radar, it appears to be winding down a little in intensity to the west of us. What are you guys thinking on tonight Sparky or DDD??? Gonna be a ride or just rain and thunder. I cant read all those maps, graphs and such like you guys so Im just going off radar images.


 
Mostly rain, and vigilance..


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2010)

Yay,rain!!!!!!!!

Phillip - do you really live in _Riverdale?_ Bless your heart.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 24, 2010)

Raining hard here now,sattelite going out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

DDD and I are talkin about how the temps are actually going up ahead of the cold front. Hmmmm, something to watch for sure. Creates a convective situation that we don't like...


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 24, 2010)

ugh! make it STOP!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

light rain here in Eatonton.Sparky,what do you think eatonton will get tonight and into the morning?thanks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ugh! make it STOP!!!!!


 
Sorry Sis, this one's out of my control.



david13 said:


> light rain here in Eatonton.Sparky,what do you think eatonton will get tonight and into the morning?thanks.


Y'all like askin the impossible questions don't you...


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sorry Sis, this one's out of my control.
> 
> Y'all like askin the impossible questions don't you...


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sorry Sis, this one's out of my control.



Oh well...  it posed to get nice through the week?


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Y'all like askin the impossible questions don't you...



is my back yard or front yard gunna get more rain? how long 'fore i have to cut the grass again because of this rain and what well grow more because of this rain...the weeds in my garden or the plants in my garden?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh well...  it posed to get nice through the week?


 
Sort of...



slip said:


> is my back yard or front yard gunna get more rain? how long 'fore i have to cut the grass again because of this rain and what well grow more because of this rain...the weeds in my garden or the plants in my garden?


 
Yes, tomorrow, everything, and yes..


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sort of...



oy... guess this means I need to unbend the poles and rig a better cover on the boat, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oy... guess this means I need to unbend the poles and rig a better cover on the boat, huh?


 
Sure wouldn't hurt.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oy... guess this means I need to unbend the poles and rig a better cover on the boat, huh?



or drill a hole in the bottom of it so it can drain on its own


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

The stuff back in Bama is gettin a little more serious....


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 24, 2010)

slip said:


> or drill a hole in the bottom of it so it can drain on its own



Thats ok... unless ya wanna pay for the stuff to patch it


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> The stuff back in Bama is gettin a little more serious....



Firing up back toward Meridian....looks like it is trying to form up a squal line


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2010)

Nuttin but sunny skies here in Washington County!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> it is trying to form up a squal line


 
I thought that was what it is called when your wife goes through the house angry and screamin obscenities...


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> The stuff back in Bama is gettin a little more serious....



Yea I saw that. I was hoping I was just seeing those big red blobs getting bigger and meaner looking and it was just my eyes from looking at them most of the afternoon. Now you just had to go and confirm it. 

I went out about 10:30 and its just plum muggy. Feels more like a late July or August evening than April. Thats not good either is it?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I thought that was what it is called when your wife goes through the house angry and screamin obscenities...



My wife is Italian....that's called jump out the window it will be easier on u


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

Our temps keep edging up. Bham has gone up another 2 degrees....


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I'm going to try and take a nap before the weather radio gets me up


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2010)

Boogery feelin` out there right now.


----------



## DDD (Apr 24, 2010)

Temp is climbing in the middle of the night with a cold front approaching.  Storms toodling along at 50-90MPH?  

Gulf is pumping in the gas and the spark is coming.  

Hope ya'll got those weather radios handy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Temp is climbing in the middle of the night with a cold front approaching. Storms toodling along at 50-90MPH?
> 
> Gulf is pumping in the gas and the spark is coming.
> 
> Hope ya'll got those weather radios handy.


 
Warm, muggy and quiet. I don't like this calm before the storm crap..


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Warm, muggy and quiet. I don't like this calm before the storm crap..



its too quiet up here  at least in between bouts of pouring rain


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

tornado watch,


BIBB BUTTS CRAWFORD CRISP DOOLY HOUSTON MONROE PEACH
CHATTAHOOCHEE COWETA HARRIS LAMAR MACON MARION MERIWETHER MUSCOGEE PIKE SCHLEY SPALDING STEWART SUMTER TALBOT TAYLOR TROUP UPSON WEBSTER


----------



## watson1shot (Apr 24, 2010)

not much going on up my way (yet) waiting on next line of storms to get here..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

I wouldn't want to be up in the Summerville / Lafayette area right now. It's fixin to get rowdy up there...


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Temp is climbing in the middle of the night with a cold front approaching.  Storms toodling along at 50-90MPH?
> 
> Gulf is pumping in the gas and the spark is coming.
> 
> Hope ya'll got those weather radios handy.





Sparky1 said:


> Warm, muggy and quiet. I don't like this calm before the storm crap..



There's no one here to protect me!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> There's no one here to protect me!!!!!!


 
Better start drivin..


----------



## DDD (Apr 24, 2010)

Tornado Warning!

TORNADO WARNING
GAC055-083-295-250500-
/O.NEW.KFFC.TO.W.0016.100425T0356Z-100425T0500Z/

BULLETIN - EAS ACTIVATION REQUESTED
TORNADO WARNING
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
1156 PM EDT SAT APR 24 2010

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PEACHTREE CITY HAS ISSUED A

* TORNADO WARNING FOR...
  NORTHERN CHATTOOGA COUNTY IN NORTHWEST GEORGIA
  SOUTH CENTRAL DADE COUNTY IN NORTHWEST GEORGIA
  WALKER COUNTY IN NORTHWEST GEORGIA


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

I beat em to it....



DDD said:


> Tornado Warning!
> 
> TORNADO WARNING
> GAC055-083-295-250500-
> ...


----------



## DDD (Apr 25, 2010)

Tons of lightning up there... lots of energy... not good.


----------



## watson1shot (Apr 25, 2010)

6 miles from GA line right now...


----------



## DDD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, lightning tracker is lit up like a christmas tree up in the NW GA area.

Lots of stuff building back in Alabama as well. 

Temps are still climbing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

DDD said:


> Man, lightning tracker is lit up like a christmas tree up in the NW GA area.
> 
> Lots of stuff building back in Alabama as well.
> 
> Temps are still climbing.


 
Yup, looks like it's gonna be a while before I get any sleep tonight.. I should have taken a longer nap today..


----------



## Zook (Apr 25, 2010)

i gotta question, the BTI channel 2 talks about, is it worth a hoot?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

HEY DAVID13,,,,,,,,wake up, got a goodun headed your way...


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> HEY DAVID13,,,,,,,,wake up, got a goodun headed your way...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

Zook said:


> i gotta question, the BTI channel 2 talks about, is it worth a hoot?


 
I don't put much stock in it. GB wears it out though.


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2010)

the heavy rain is back...


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

When can i go to sleep?calm down please!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

david13 said:


> When can i go to sleep?calm down please!


 
When your weather radio stops going off...


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> When your weather radio stops going off...



It want shut up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

david13 said:


> It want shut up.


 
there's a good reason for that...


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> there's a good reason for that...



Why can't i just sleep through it?

Lets go back to winter weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

david13 said:


> Why can't i just sleep through it?
> 
> Lets go back to winter weather.


That's why DDD likes forecasting winter weather better, he can go to sleep and wake up with or without snow. With severe weather you might not wake up if you don't stick with it..


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

... SIGNIFICANT WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREQUENT LIGHTNING IN PUTNAM... JASPER... GREENE AND MORGAN COUNTIES UNTIL 215 AM EDT...

well isn't this just great?


----------



## horse2292 (Apr 25, 2010)

So far not as bad as they were saying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

david13 said:


> ... SIGNIFICANT WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREQUENT LIGHTNING IN PUTNAM... JASPER... GREENE AND MORGAN COUNTIES UNTIL 215 AM EDT...
> 
> well isn't this just great?


 
That's why I hollered to wake you up!!!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> That's why I hollered to wake you up!!!!



Its your fault sparky.


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

Its a rockin here now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

david13 said:


> Its your fault sparky.


 
OK you can go to sleep for a few hours, til the bad stuff gets here.


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> OK you can go to sleep for a few hours, til the bad stuff gets here.



More?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 25, 2010)

um....the radar is firing up some nasty stuff in the wee hours of the night! Looks like 3-4am arrival times...not good for everyone asleep!


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> um....the radar is firing up some nasty stuff in the wee hours of the night! Looks like 3-4am arrival times...not good for everyone asleep!



I wish i was asleep.


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> um....the radar is firing up some nasty stuff in the wee hours of the night! Looks like 3-4am arrival times...not good for everyone asleep!



about 5 ill be waking up heading to da turkey woods

ill sign my will and pack my floaties


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

slip said:


> about 5 ill be waking up heading to da turkey woods
> 
> ill sign my will and pack my floaties


 
So  you think


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> So  you think





i hope it clears up soon...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

slip said:


> i hope it clears up soon...


 
Its got hours before  your in the clear.


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

Sparky thanks for the up dates.I think im gonna try to go to bed.It looks like we have a break right now.


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Its got hours before  your in the clear.



i read it'll be mostly done by 8am...is that about right?


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks like Bartow is about to get hit pretty good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

david13 said:


> Sparky thanks for the up dates.I think im gonna try to go to bed.It looks like we have a break right now.


For a few hours. Later dude.

Slip, don't take anything for granted.


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2010)

gunna hit the hay, get up at 5:30 and see what its like.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Apr 25, 2010)

Got damage here, cant even get out the driveway theres a big oak tree across it and blowed my apple tree down.  It got RUFF...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Got damage here, cant even get out the driveway theres a big oak tree across it and blowed my apple tree down. It got RUFF...


 
Saw that on radar. Glad your ok. Send us some pics in the morning if you would.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Apr 25, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Saw that on radar. Glad your ok. Send us some pics in the morning if you would.



I'll post some pic in the morning. Thats the worst storm I ever been in. I thought me and the wife were gonners!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> I'll post some pic in the morning. Thats the worst storm I ever been in. I thought me and the wife were gonners!


 
Glad you weren't, I hope there isn't any damage to your house.

I think this thing is losing some steam so I'm gonna get some shut eye till my radio goes off..


----------



## rumcreek (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for your watchful eye Sparky. We appreciate it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2010)

Just now getting pounded in Washington County, HEAVY rains, wind, and lightning....



Hold me Sparky, I'm skeered...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2010)

That didn't last very long???


----------



## david w. (Apr 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That didn't last very long???



Naa,It has lost most of its steam.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2010)

david13 said:


> Naa,It has lost most of its steam.



When I get home in the morning there's a good chance my wife will be asleep in the bathtub, she's terrified of bad weather!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

freaky lookin radar echo formin between athens and elberton. Kinda cool actually, or maybe it's the 3 1/2 hours of sleep...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, 248 storm reports, 25 of which were tornado reports, over dozens of states and only 10 folks killed. Even though 1 person dead is a tragedy, this speaks volumes to what technology has done for the early warning system and the ability to recognize and track storms today.

Just imagine what the carnage would have been with a weather system like this 40 years ago.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 25, 2010)

What the heck!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Didn't expect rain tonight...lightening just popped the neighbors pine on the fence line and raining!?!?!? it looks like a little blip on the radar!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, a few spring popups cruisin by.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 25, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Yep, a few spring popups cruisin by.



What does the rest of the week look like? Just some rain?

Dont know which way everything went last night, but W Cobb must of been quiet. Radio went off when they moved the watch and that was last I heard of it.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 26, 2010)

Got wind??







Good writeup here of the Yazoo storm.

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/rcarver/show.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> What does the rest of the week look like? Just some rain?
> 
> Dont know which way everything went last night, but W Cobb must of been quiet. Radio went off when they moved the watch and that was last I heard of it.


 
40% chance tomorrow, haven't looked beyond that,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone else notice the 10 min. rain/windstorm in Gainesville 10 min. ago that was accompanied by pea sized Hail


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, it had some height to it, so I bet it popped a little bit of hail for sure.

The one building over Monroe right now looks like it could do the same thing.

These are true popcorn showers... they just pop and fade... pop and fade..


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2010)

heavy rain and real dark clouds out


----------



## pbradley (Apr 27, 2010)

Riverdale had dark clouds, very heavy wind, and a little rain and hail for about 5 minutes.

Now its sunshine, puffy white clouds, blue skies, and 57 degrees.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 27, 2010)

It' in the mid 40ºs here. This is some strange weather.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2010)

It was 66 here a minute ago,but when the rain came it went down to 55.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2010)

when is this wind gunna stop?


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 27, 2010)

rain shower here in metter sumpthins cookin up out there the temp droped from 75 to bout 60


----------



## modern_yeoman (Apr 27, 2010)

Rain came thru Milledgeville and left these pretty things above my work..snapped with the blackberry.


First double I've seen stacked.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2010)

notice the top rainbow is always reversed in color order.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 30, 2010)

So whats the weekend outlook?  I heard it could be pretty severe starting tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

Chance of rain for the next three days, severe however is a subject term now days it seems. What we use to call a spring thundershower now gets all the local boys on TV hopping like they stepped in a pile of fireants.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 30, 2010)

My wife's hometown is getting beat on


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

Not a good night to be in Arkansas


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 30, 2010)

U aint kidding...6 Tornado Warnings...It is 75 there..was 71 here a little bit ago, but had gone down to 69 so thats a good sighn. Hopefully the storms outrun there steam before they get here


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 30, 2010)

Long term /monday through friday/...
Model consensus is that mon will be the day of greatest concern for
thunderstorms...heavy rain...and severe wx across our cwa. The
increased movement of the overall system appears to have reduced the
threat for heavy rain. Model qpf has backed off considerably from
amounts indicated in runs earlier this week...and at most is in the
2-3 inch range total across nw/nc ga. 6hr ffg values mostly in the
3-4 inch range as well. As noted above...the concern for flooding
removed far enough out in time that no ffa is warranted at this
time. Progged low-level shear/helicity of 150-300m2/s2 sun
evening/sun night and marginal instability do raise some concern for
severe and this will need to be watched for consistency on later
model runs. At this point...sun night across n ga appears to be the
greatest concern for severe wx. The band of shra/tsra drifts into
central ga mon...shifting slowly into se ga/coastal areas by tue. A
marginal threat for severe tsra continues across central/se ga
mon-tue...but less than expected earlier in the event. Progged qpf
of 1-2 inches across these areas should be handled without any
problems.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> U aint kidding...6 Tornado Warnings...It is 75 there..was 71 here a little bit ago, but had gone down to 69 so thats a good sighn. Hopefully the storms outrun there steam before they get here


 
I don't think we'll see much out of this first system. The jet stream is going to carry it north of us. The second system should make it to us on Monday though, and that might be a little active.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Tennessee is getting hammered today.


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 1, 2010)

Well Sparky u are to quiet lol. 

I'am going to be on the range tomorrow up in Ball Ground...does it look like they are still sticking with Sun afternoon for all this mess to start?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

30% all day going up to 60% at 2300 hr. I doubt you'll be on the range that late.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Man, how much more can Arkansas take...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Bad combination for us today;

 78.1 °F 
Overcast 
Humidity: 84% 
Dew Point: 73 °F  

With more daytime heating and the front reaching us late this evening it could be a long, long night..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

These storm cells are ripping right along. I looked at some of them on the Bama radar and they are moving between 52 to 70 knots. That's 60 to 80 mph.... The air outside is super soupy.....we are at nearly 88 degrees with a dewpoint of 71, and the temps at 11pm will still be well into the mid 70's...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

These are some very impressive winds aloft.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

When you pop the top off of the storm total chart for rainfall you have serious problems. From what I understand there are 6 confirmed dead in this region of Tennessee.


----------



## bigox911 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah...we have a bunch of family in the Nashville/Lebanon area and school has already been canceled there tomorrow and power is out to some of them.  Real bad flooding going on...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...#!/album.php?aid=172521&id=49293983443&ref=mf


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

traveling home from ohio tomorow, weather dont look so great.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> traveling home from ohio tomorow, weater dont look so great


 
No it doesn't.


----------



## georgia357 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bad combination for us today;
> 
> 78.1 °F
> Overcast
> ...



Say what you want to about the weather but I ain't gonna believe anything until Sparky1 gets on here and tells us the real truth.  So there.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 2, 2010)

georgia_357 said:


> Say what you want to about the weather but I ain't gonna believe anything until Sparky1 gets on here and tells us the real truth.  So there.



   

Well, you better start believing it because he has been at it all morning/afternoon!  Sparky has spoke!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 2, 2010)

im tired of waiting.....I just hope it comes hard....put out $200 worth of lime, fertilizer, and grass seed!!!!


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

soooooooo humid


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Well, you better start believing it because he has been at it all morning/afternoon! Sparky has spoke!


 
He didn't get the memo..



chiefsquirrel83 said:


> im tired of waiting.....I just hope it comes hard....put out $200 worth of lime, fertilizer, and grass seed!!!!


 
Your neighbors will appreciate that, when it all washes into their yard...



slip said:


> soooooooo humid



Not as humid as it's gonna get GMBK.
this is the stats for your area.

 82.0 °F 
Partly Cloudy 
Humidity: 66% 
Dew Point: 70 °F  
Wind: 2.0 mphfrom the SSE 

Wind Gust: 9.0 mph 
Pressure: 29.89 in (Rising)  
Heat Index: 86 °F  
Visibility: 10.0 miles  
UV: 0 out of 16 
Clouds: Few 6000 ft 
(Above Ground Level) 
Elevation: 840 ft


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 2, 2010)

MC, what are your thoughts on when this stuff is going to get here?  What time frame are we looking at and how bad do you think it is going to get?  I see they have us in a FFW already.


----------



## jonkayak (May 2, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Well, you better start believing it because he has been at it all morning/afternoon!  Sparky has spoke!



So what up with name changes here lately. 1st Sunshine now Miguel Cal....... or what ever he goes by now.  

Oh and to keep this thread on track I hope my new sod doesn't float away tomorrow.


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 2, 2010)

Looks like Sept allover again  Too much wet stuff, but doesn't look like any twisty stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

I don't see much severe stuff hittin us. Sometime after midnight we should see some rain hittin us. It's already in NWGA.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 3, 2010)

The National Weather Service has issued a tornado warning for Hancock County until 3:15 p.m.

The NWS says a severe thunderstorm capable of producing a tornado was indicated by radar ten miles southwest of Sparta, moving northeast at 35 mph.

Around 2:30 p.m., law enforcement spotted a possible tornado just north of Milledgeville.

Other locations in the warning include Beulah, Devereaux, Linton, Culverton, Shoals, Jewell, Mayfield and Beall's Springs.

When a Tornado Warning is issued based on doppler radar, it means that strong rotation has been detected in the storm. 

A tornado may already be on the ground or is expected to develop shortly. 

If you are in the path of this dangerous storm move indoors and to a basement or interior room on the ground floor. 

Stay away from windows. 

If driving, do not seek shelter under a highway overpass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

Good read.


<TABLE class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=full>Posted by: *JeffMasters*, 2:11 PM GMT on May 04, 2010</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
The death toll from last weekend's record flooding in Tennessee, Kentucky, and Mississippi has risen to 24, making it the deadliest non-tropical storm or hurricane flood disaster in the U.S. since the October 1998 Central Texas floods that killed 31 when a cold front stalled over Texas. As flood waters recede today, the toll from last weekend's floods is expected to grow higher. Particularly hard-hit was the Nashville, Tennessee area, where ten fatalities were reported. The city had its heaviest 1-day and 2-day rainfall amounts in its history over the weekend. A remarkable 7.25" of rain fell on the city Sunday, breaking the record for most rain in a single day (6.60", set September 13, 1979.) Nashville's third greatest day of rainfall on record occurred Saturday, when 6.32" fell. Nashville also eclipsed its greatest 6-hour and 12-hour rainfall events on record, with 5.57" and 7.20", respectively, falling on Sunday. And, only two days into the month, the weekend rains made it the rainiest May in Nashville's history.

Rainfall records were smashed all across Tennessee, Kentucky, and northern Mississippi over the weekend, with amounts as high as 17.73" recorded at Camden, TN, and 17.02" at Brownsville, TN. According to Chris Burt, the author of the excellent book _Extreme Weather_, the 13.30" that fell on Camden in 24 hours just missed eclipsing the state's all-time 24-hour precipitation record, the 13.60" inches that fell on Milan on September 13, 1982. Jackson, Tennessee had its rainiest day in its 63-year weather history on Sunday, 7.93". Bowling Green Kentucky had its heaviest 2-day precipitation event on record, 9.67". Records in Bowling Green go back to 1870.






*Figure 1.* Satellite-estimated precipitable water at 23 UTC (7 pm EDT) Sunday, May 2, 2010. Precipitable water is a measure of how much rain would be produced if all the water vapor and cloud moisture through the depth of the atmosphere were to fall as rain. Values above 50 mm (about 2 inches) are frequently associated with flooding. Sunday's precipitable water image showed a tropical disturbance crossed Mexico into the Gulf of Mexico, dragging a plume of very moist air northwards over the Southeast U.S. Image credit: University of Wisconsin GOES Satellite Blog.





*Figure 2.* Flood forecast for the Cumberland River in Nashville, Tennessee. Image credit: NOAA.

The record rains were accompanied by a surge of very warm air that set record high temperature marks at 21 major airports across the Eastern U.S. on Saturday. This is not surprising, since more moisture can evaporate into warmer air, making record-setting rainfall events more likely when record high temperatures are present. Accompanying this warm air was moisture from a tropical disturbance that crossed over Mexico from the tropical East Pacific over the weekend (Figure 1.)

The record rains sent the Cumberland River in downtown Nashville surging to 51.86' this morning, 12' over flood height, and the highest level the river has reached since a flood control project was completed in the early 1960s. The previous post-flood control project record level was 47.6', set on March 15, 1975 (the river hit 56.2' in 1929, before the flood control project was built.) The river has now crested (Figure 2) and is expected to recede below flood stage by Wednesday morning. There are no further rains in the forecast this week for Tennessee. At least four rivers in Tennessee reached their greatest flood heights on record this week. Most remarkable was the Duck River at Centreville, which crested at 47', a full _*25 feet*_ above flood stage, and ten feet higher than the previous record crest, achieved in 1948 (to check out the flood heights, use our wundermap for Nashville with the "USGS River" layer turned on.)

<B><BIG>Funding issues to take 17 Tennessee streamgages offline</B></BIG>
According to the USGS web site, seventeen Tennessee streamflow gages with records going back up to 85 years will stop collecting data on July 1 because of budget cuts. With up to eighteen people in Tennessee dying from flooding this weekend, now hardly seems to be the time to be skimping on monitoring river flow levels by taking 17 of Tennessee's 94 streamflow gages out of service. These gages are critical for proper issuance of flood warnings to people in harm's way. Furthermore, Tennessee and most of the northern 2/3 of the U.S. can expect a much higher incidence of record flooding in coming decades. This will be driven by two factors: increased urban development causing faster run-off, and an increase in very heavy precipitation events due to global warming. Both factors have already contributed to significant increases in flooding events in recent decades over much of the U.S. The USGS web site advertises that users who can contribute funding for the non-Federal share of costs to continue operation of these streamgages should contact Shannon Williams of the USGS Tennessee Water Science Center at 615-837-4755 or swilliam@usgs.gov. Tennessee is not the only state with streamgages at risk of closing down; fully 276 gages in 37 states have been shut down or will be shut down later this year. If you have questions about specific streamgages, click on the state of concern on the USGS web page of threatened stream gages.

<B><BIG>Oil spill update</B></BIG>
The oil slick from the April 20 explosion and blowout of the offshore oil rig Deepwater Horizon has retreated from the coast, thanks to a slackening of the persistent onshore winds that have affected the northern Gulf of Mexico over the past week. According to the latest NWS marine forecast, winds will be light and variable through Wednesday, resulting in little transport of the oil slick. Winds will then resume a weak onshore flow at 5 - 10 knots, Thursday through Friday, then reverse to blow offshore at 5 - 10 knots over the weekend. The net result of this wind pattern will be little transport of the oil slick. The only areas at risk of landfalling oil over the next five days will be the mouth of the Mississippi River in Louisiana, and the Chandeleur Islands. The latest forecast of Gulf currents from the NOAA HYCOM model (see also this alternative view of the HYCOM ocean current forecast) show weak ocean currents affecting the region during the remainder of the week. These currents will not be strong enough to push any oil southwards into the Loop Current over the next five days, so the Keys and South Florida are safe from oil for now. I'll have a post on the long-range prospects for oil to enter the Loop Current later this week, and a discussion of how a hurricane might affect and be affected by the oil spill.





*Figure 3.* Forecast location at 6pm CDT Tuesday, May 4, 2010, of the oil slick from the Deepwater Horizon blowout. Image credit: NOAA Office of Response and Restoration. See also the trajectory maps available at State of Louisiana web site.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2010)

Just a few more weeks...


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a few more weeks...



I dont like these things either, but they are fun to track. Atleast u got a idea of when they are coming


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

WOW!!!! Dagmar is lookin particularly SMOKIN HAWT tonight!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

Man, OK City and surrounding area got hammered..
Check out this site for videos;
http://newsok.com/multimedia/photos/gallery/600809?custom_click=lead_story_title


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 12, 2010)

I was showing my wife the 2nd from the bottom pic last night. Look how it is clear sunny sky except for the twister


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> I was showing my wife the 2nd from the bottom pic last night. Look how it is clear sunny sky except for the twister


 
Those were some cool pics for sure.

The gulf is firing up, oughta be some fun weather tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2010)

Hmmm,,,,,,,,gettin fired up in GA. too. 20 minutes ago there was hardly anything. Better go mow the grass while I can.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 15, 2010)

Rain, rain go away!  I have a WOW coming over to play!


----------



## slip (May 15, 2010)

brang on the rain!! brings the turkeys out and cools me off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2010)

These new features just keep gettin better and better..


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> These new features just keep gettin better and better..
> 
> View attachment 528221



ok, when ya gonna give me a mini seminar on this new fangled stuff, would really make me look gooood at work!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 16, 2010)

Okay, I was looking at wunderground and noticed they now have yellow triangles on there representing mesocyclones and they are pretty close to where we are.

Do we have anything to worry about?


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 16, 2010)

Cow plus flat rock here in Bonaire!


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> These new features just keep gettin better and better..
> 
> View attachment 528221



Which map is that?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Okay, I was looking at wunderground and noticed they now have yellow triangles on there representing mesocyclones and they are pretty close to where we are.
> 
> Do we have anything to worry about?


 
Not really, the yellow diamonds have always been on their legend, but I think they've tuned up the sensitivity limits to actually show them now, whereas in the past they never showed up. I think they still have some tuning to do to discern vertical lift from actual rotation. A good look at the Kgm2 numbers will tell you more about the cell than the little yellow diamonds will. 

Now if the little purple triangle shows up, pay attention.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

nice little shower here.


----------



## Holton (May 16, 2010)

Got a little fertilizer out....windows rolled up....I'm ready!


----------



## david w. (May 16, 2010)

thundering and lightning here.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not really, the yellow diamonds have always been on their legend, but I think they've tuned up the sensitivity limits to actually show them now, whereas in the past they never showed up. I think they still have some tuning to do to discern vertical lift from actual rotation. A good look at the Kgm2 numbers will tell you more about the cell than the little yellow diamonds will.
> 
> Now if the little purple triangle shows up, pay attention.



Yeah, we have had several showers here lately and the last one that came through really had the pecan trees swaying in the breeze!  What can we expect tonight on in tomorrow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Yeah, we have had several showers here lately and the last one that came through really had the pecan trees swaying in the breeze! What can we expect tonight on in tomorrow?


 
60% chance of something..


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 60% chance of something..



Killing me! 

I am just curious if you are going to be up all night watching the radar!

It does look like it has slacked off a bit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Killing me!
> 
> I am just curious if you are going to be up all night watching the radar!
> 
> It does look like it has slacked off a bit!


 
Nope, gonna sleep like a baby...


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 20, 2010)

Soo i bet it falls all apart when it hits the state line


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 21, 2010)

Severe Thunderstorm Watch 198 remains in effect until 800 PM EDT

GA 
. Georgia counties included are

Baker Ben Hill Berrien 
Bibb Bleckley Calhoun 
Carroll Chattahoochee Clay 
Colquitt Cook Coweta 
Crawford crisp Dodge 
Dooly Dougherty early 
Fayette Harris heard 
Houston Irwin Jones 
Lamar Laurens Lee 
Macon Marion Meriwether 
Miller Mitchell Monroe 
Muscogee Peach Pike 
Pulaski Quitman Randolph 
Schley Spalding Stewart 
Sumter Talbot Taylor 
Telfair Terrell Tift 
Treutlen Troup Turner 
Twiggs Upson Webster 
Wheeler Wilcox Wilkinson 
Worth


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 21, 2010)

Where is everybody at?  Weather radio went off 4 times already. Purple triangle showing up!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireman401 (May 21, 2010)

Letting it blow over.  Got a good rain here with just a little pea size hail.  Nothing to be concerned about.  Now just waiting to see what the rest of the evening brings.  Got to go work graduation tonight.  Ought to be fun....


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 21, 2010)

Radio has went off 5 times now.

Weather alert called the house and said heavy rains, large hail and strong winds heading this way!!

Wife told me to take her car out of the garage and put my truck in there!!!  Man I have a great wife!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 21, 2010)

anyone up in the Jackson/Barrow County area got rain/thunder/lightning and nothing on the radar??? we do at 124/332


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 21, 2010)

we had a pretty good storm blow over early this evening that had some hail.  It was pretty exciting!


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 22, 2010)

*Invest 90*

So, has it started already?


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 26, 2010)

Boom Pow..house just shook


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Boom Pow..house just shook



I wondered who was gonna bring this up first....thought I was gonna have to give Miguel a holler


----------



## slip (May 26, 2010)

NOO the rain is moving the WRONG way.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 26, 2010)

Okay MC, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## DDD (May 27, 2010)

Kirk Mellish says stock up on gas now... 


The pioneers in the field, the "Dr. Gray" team at Colorado State University say this could be "one HECK of a season". They expect to update their forecast June 2nd. NOAA will issue its forecast later today at the National Press Club in Washington, D.C.

Consider these numbers for some perspective. Since 1950 the average number of named storms per season has been 10, with 6 becoming hurricanes, and 2 or 3 of those becoming major intense hurricanes. The most recent decade has seen an average of 16, 8 and 5. What about last season? It was quieter than normal as predicted, with 9 named systems, 3 hurricanes, 2 major. It was the lowest number season since 1997.

In a typical year, 2 or 3 tropical systems with a name will hit the United States coastline, with 1 being a hurricane in a typical year based on long-term statistics.

There are times when the total number of named storms is very high making for an active season, YET the impact on land in general or just on the U.S. may be small. There have also been years where the total number of named systems is unremarkable or even below normal, YET the storms that do form all seem to find land or have a big impact on the U.S. So clearly the total NUMBER of named systems does not tell the whole story. While seasonal forecasts of the total number of storms have shown accuracy skill over the past 10-20 years, like all forecasts of the future some still fail as it's a relatively new field. Also, no one has yet come up with a proven means of predicting ahead of the season where storms will hit or even what part of coasts will be impacted, although some are attempting to do so and progress is being made on that front.

Quite a number of factors which influence seasonal activity point to an above normal season this year. *For example, tropical Atlantic Ocean temps are at levels normally seen in July, warmer at this time of year than the freakishly active season of 2005, the year of Rita and Katrina. While not a guarantor of a bad season, this does sound alarm bells for the gas and oil industry in the Gulf of Mexico, particularly in view of the ongoing oil spill and environmental disaster unfolding in the Gulf, and already a threat to the economy of Gulf coastal communities and states. *This also raises concern for further human tragedy in the recovery of Haiti from the earthquake with the threat of flooding and mudslides in Haiti from any storms that hit that area.

Most forecasters feel they may have to raise there current forecasts by September. The UKMET office has come on board with expecting an above-normal season, but they will not issue a number until next month.

Here is my current consensus forecast for the 2010 tropical storm and hurricane season in the Atlantic and Caribbean:

15 named storms, 9 hurricanes, 5 major or intense hurricanes (Cat 3 or higher) I will update the outlook as needed in the months ahead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2010)

Y'all beat me to it. NOAA is calling for a hyperactive hurricane season.

The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) issued its 2010 Atlantic hurricane season forecast today. NOAA forecasts a very active and possibly hyperactive season. They give an 85% chance of an above-normal season, a 10% chance of a near-normal season, and just a 5% chance of a below-normal season. NOAA predicts a 70% chance that there will be 14 - 23 named storms, 8 - 14 hurricanes, and 3 - 7 major hurricanes, with an Accumulated Cyclone Energy (ACE) in the 155% - 270% of normal range. If we take the midpoint of these numbers, NOAA is calling for 18.5 named storms, 11 hurricanes, 5 major hurricanes, and an ACE index 210% of normal. A season with an ACE index over 175% is considered "hyperactive." An average season has 10 named storms, 6 hurricanes, and 2 intense hurricanes. The forecasters note that in regards to the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico,

_"Historically, all above normal seasons have produced at least one named storm in the Gulf of Mexico, and 95% of those seasons have at least two named storms in the Gulf. Most of this activity (80%) occurs during August-October. However, 50% of above normal seasons have had at least one named storm in the region during June-July."_

The forecasters cited the following main factors that will influence the coming season:

1) Expected above-average SSTs in the hurricane Main Development Region (MDR), from the Caribbean to the coast of Africa. SSTs in the MDR are currently at record levels, and the forecasters note that several climate models are predicting record or near-record SSTs during the peak portion of hurricane season (August - October.) _"Two other instances of very warm SSTs have been observed in the MDR during February-April (1958 and 1969). In both years, the SST anomaly subsequently decreased by roughly 50% during the summer months. For 2010, although the record SST departures may well decrease somewhat, we still expect a continuation of above average SSTs throughout the Atlantic hurricane season. "_

2) We are in an active period of hurricane activity that began in 1995, thanks to a natural decades-long cycle in hurricane activity called the Atlantic Multidecadal Oscillation (AMO). _"During 1995-2009, some key aspects of the tropical multi-decadal signal within the MDR have included warmer than average SSTs, reduced vertical wind shear and weaker easterly trade winds, below-average sea-level pressure, and a configuration of the African easterly jet that is more conducive to hurricane development from tropical waves moving off the African coast. Many of these atmospheric features typically become evident during late April and May, as the atmosphere across the tropical Atlantic and Africa begins to transition into its summertime monsoon state."_

3) There will either be La Niña or neutral conditions in the Equatorial Eastern Pacific. El Niño is gone, and it's demise will likely act to decrease wind shear over the tropical Atlantic, allowing more hurricanes to form. _"La Niña contributes to reduced vertical wind shear over the western tropical Atlantic which, when combined with conditions associated with the ongoing high activity era and warm Atlantic SSTs, increases the probability of an exceptionally active Atlantic hurricane season (Bell and Chelliah 2006). NOAA's high-resolution CFS model indicates the development of La Niña-like circulation and precipitation anomalies during July."_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Check this out.

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

wow thats cool.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php



I likey!


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 30, 2010)

Sure is colorful!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Yea, we`re fixin` to git thumped, again...


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, we`re fixin` to git thumped, again...


 
Whatever happen to simple way of life?

Send your wife outside.

1. If she comes in with her hair messed up, its windy

2. If she comes back in wet, its raining

3. If she runs back inside, its cold

4. If she doesn't come back, time to head for the beach!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Whatever happen to simple way of life?
> 
> Send your wife outside.
> 
> ...





You ain`t never dealt with a Redhead, have you?


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t never dealt with a Redhead, have you?


 

I dated a 6'0 redhead in Phoenix a few years back, being a G-rated forum I am prevented from telling the stories.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 30, 2010)

You'd swear it was 8:45 pm, right now. Raining good.


----------



## Swede (May 30, 2010)

looks like it's about hammer time here in Gwinnett/ Walton


----------



## contender* (May 30, 2010)

That big red blob is headed right for my house.. I sure hope the wind changes directions.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

Swede said:


> looks like it's about hammer time here in Gwinnett/ Walton


 
That was a good teaser, with a moderate light show.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Sever weather on the way*

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/

Hail the size of a quarter?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 15, 2010)

Anybody getting any rain? 

I am hearing some thunder off in the distance but no rain yet!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2010)

started to come down about 15 minutes ago.  Don't think it will last long and so far hasn't amounted to much.   But I can hope.


----------



## contender* (Jun 15, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Anybody getting any rain?
> 
> I am hearing some thunder off in the distance but no rain yet!




Missing a good chance here. Lots of dark clouds and thunder, not a drop of rain though..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

It thundered around here a time or two, but no clouds. Just hot and hazy. Dust is hangin` low in the field that`s bein` planted behind the house.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Anybody getting any rain?
> 
> I am hearing some thunder off in the distance but no rain yet!



gettin a heavy wind/rain and lots of lightning here.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 15, 2010)

NE GA. is ROCKIN'!


----------



## biggtruxx (Jun 15, 2010)

stormin here in monroe a little...... the braves were going to play but there worried it will rain shortly


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2010)

It was coming thru Roswell/Alpharetta about 30 mins ago.   Quiet now though.


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Jun 15, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> NE GA. is ROCKIN'!



Yeah that was awesome. We were in the third inning playing softball at clarkesville when everybody's cellphone started ringing. It was everyone's wife saying that a tornado touched down in demorest and was coming our way. Every body went running out of there like something you'd see in the movie twister.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Sparky, what's up with the weather down my way?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sparky, what's up with the weather down my way?!?!


 
Just a little rain..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a little rain..



Blowing all diff ways, couldn't tell what was up!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 17, 2010)

The thunder is rocking here in Bonaire GA!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Just reg'lar ol run of the mill thunder showers. I start screamin and you'll know somethin special is brewin..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

3 days ago this one was suppose to be a none issue. Looks like it's decided to stick around..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 17, 2010)

I noticed that too.  I heard the atmosphere down there was not favorable for development though so really haven't given it much thought.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> I noticed that too. I heard the atmosphere down there was not favorable for development though so really haven't given it much thought.


 
Well, look at it again. 4 days ago the 120 hour outlook was 0 mph, then when I posted it, it was 50 mph, now it is 66 mph. I think this one is around to stay.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, look at it again. 4 days ago the 120 hour outlook was 0 mph, then when I posted it, it was 50 mph, now it is 66 mph. I think this one is around to stay.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 19, 2010)

Does anyone here have an educated guess as to what effect a hurricane will have on the oil spill as far as picking up oil droplets through evaporation and depositing them inland?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Does anyone here have an educated guess as to what effect a hurricane will have on the oil spill as far as picking up oil droplets through evaporation and depositing them inland?


 
It wouldn't pick them up via evap. but the action of a hurricane may pick them up. Oil treatments as an insecticide are very useful to many plants and trees with pest problems. Maybe it would be beneficial...

The experts have speculated this one to death, but the truth is, no on knows until it happens.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It wouldn't pick them up via evap. but the action of a hurricane may pick them up. Oil treatments as an insecticide are very useful to many plants and trees with pest problems. Maybe it would be beneficial...
> 
> The experts have speculated this one to death, but the truth is, no on knows until it happens.



Just for clarity's sake, I'm not one of those,"OMG we're all gonna die" people...lol. My only concern is the dispersant, and the results of it reaching water supply reservoirs due to a hurricane or similar system.


----------



## Buck (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, a storm hit here a few hours ago and we have a mess.  Anyone want to help me clean up debris and several downed tree limbs?  Good gawd at the mess in my yard...


----------



## DDD (Jun 25, 2010)

Write it down somewhere...

Invest 93 is going to become a named storm when she gets in the Gulf and whoa Nelly.... she maybe all it takes to wreck Obama's election in 2012 with all that oil lurking out there in the gulf.  

Raining oil inland?  What a mess that would be.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Straight line winds or either a tornado touched down in Fitzgerald not too long ago........... weeeedoggies it was ruuffff!!


----------



## DDD (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Straight line winds or either a tornado touched down in Fitzgerald not too long ago........... weeeedoggies it was ruuffff!!



Probably straight line winds... not enough rotation in the upper levels, but can do just as much damage as an F1 or small F2.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

DDD said:


> Write it down somewhere...
> 
> Invest 93 is going to become a named storm when she gets in the Gulf and whoa Nelly.... she maybe all it takes to wreck Obama's election in 2012 with all that oil lurking out there in the gulf.
> 
> Raining oil inland? What a mess that would be.


 

Mayyyybe...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Let's talk about this hype all about TS / Hurricane vs. the Oil Spill. I'm not so certain all of the doom and gloomers that have the media idiots all worked up into a lather over the impending worsening of the catastrophe that would occur serve any good purpose whatsoever. 

What is the worst damage to beaches when a TS / Hurricane hits?? Exactly,!!!! Beach erosion. !!!! Cross cut and rip currents are so stinkin strong that along with surface waves everything that can float or ripped loose is considered ocean foder from that point forward, because that is where it is headed.

So exactly why are these morons predicting all of the doom and gloom over what they think will be? Because last I remember (from being at the beach as Andrew passed) I don't remember any jellyfish, starfish, dolphins, sharks, seaweed etc etc etc. being washed ashore to stay when that storm came through.


----------



## fireman401 (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like an interesting afternoon in middle Georgia today.  Already hear the thunder boomers in the distance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

fireman402 said:


> Looks like an interesting afternoon in middle Georgia today. Already hear the thunder boomers in the distance.


 
Yep, it's fixin to get noisy and wet down your way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, it's fixin to get noisy and wet down your way.



If my memory serves me correctly, I believe it's been since around Memorial Day since I've had rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, I believe it's been since around Memorial Day since I've had rain


 

Looking at your location I can see why. How's the rain even suppose to find you??


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 30, 2010)

MC, what's it looking like for today?  I am tired of seeing rain showers around us but none over us!


----------



## Holton (Jun 30, 2010)

NO rain here in near 2 weeks.

Need some!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 30, 2010)

Man, we got us some good rain here today!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 4, 2010)

Got an Invest 95 and 96 brewing now.  Gonna put a hurting on the oil relief efforts......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm really starting to hate high pressure systems...


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 6, 2010)

Me,too! 'Bout ta put me _out_ of the vegetable growin' biz! Looks like another drought summer for west Ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Me,too! 'Bout ta put me _out_ of the vegetable growin' biz! Looks like another drought summer for west Ga.


 
Personally I think it's all the hot air flowing freely out of D.C.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 6, 2010)

Amazing how it can do that. Like an invisible fence in the air. Yard is dead so atleast no mowing.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Take your heat back. It's 102 here!! Humidity is only 25% though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Take your heat back. It's 102 here!! Humidity is only 25% though.



So it is a dry heat.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So it is a dry heat.


So far!!

95 with a dewpoint temp of 60 and 29% humidity, very pleasant!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> So far!!
> 
> 95 with a dewpoint temp of 60 and 29% humidity, very pleasant!!!


 
Serves you right..


----------



## JD (Jul 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm really starting to hate high pressure systems...



Does this mean Tommy has a wedgie?


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Serves you right..



Probably so!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2010)

Bad news boys...

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=pgsubhed vAlign=top width="50%" align=left>Kirk Mellish's Weather Commentary</TD><TD id=blogSponsor class=txtspons vAlign=top width="50%" align=left><!--#include virtual="/includes/sponsors/blogs/kirk_mellishs_weather_commentary/sponsor.html" --></TD><TD><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>function OpenTrackback (c) {window.open(c,'trackback','width=480,height=480,scrollbars=yes,status=yes');}</SCRIPT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Highest temps of the summer in the medium range?*

By <ADDRESS class=blogEntryAuthor>Kirk Mellish </ADDRESS>@ <ABBR class=blogPubStamp title=2010-07-05T08:21:25-05:00>July 5, 2010 8:21 AM </ABBR>



A new Heat Wave on the way.
AM 750 WSB


After a welcome break from the heat and humidity, our cooler low humidity pattern is getting ready to reverse. The past 3 days temperatures have been below normal for this time of year. The "Dog Days of Summer" named for the dog star Sirius run July 3rd to August 11th.

A slow increase in humidity this week with a steady rise in temperatures. A negative PNA and positive AO configuration signals a jet stream pattern sending the strongest winds to Southern Canada and building 500mb heights across the East and South. 
The heat wave surface high in the NE and Mid-Atlantic states will settle South with time, and in typical La Nina fashion, models indicate a conjoined Sonoran-Great Smokies-Bermuda high configuration developing. If so, then the return of brutal heat may include the highest readings of the summer for Georgia between July 7th and July 24th including triple digit readings.
Heat waves can be deadly. They cause a 6% increase in death rates compared to neutral weather and a 2% increase in death rates for cold waves. The Heat Index or "feels like" discomfort index relates the impact of high humidity and high temperature on our bodies natural cooling system. It is reported for the shade. Direct sunlight can add 15 degrees F to the heat index.
THE 60-DAY WEATHER OUTLOOK FOR GEORGIA calls for warmer than normal temperatures and below-normal rainfall on average for the 60 day period as a whole.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 7, 2010)

Booooooooo on Kirk Mellish!


----------



## DDD (Jul 8, 2010)

JD said:


> Does this mean Tommy has a wedgie?



A major wedgie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2010)

Won't be long now. Check out these surface temps..


----------



## JD (Jul 16, 2010)

We got hammered here in Buford for about an hour and a half....I was trying to grill out under a canopy to stay dry...lightning was popping everywhere so close one time the hair on my arms stood up.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

we're gettin thunder here, but thats it so far....

please, make it miss Maysville, least till tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> we're gettin thunder here, but thats it so far....
> 
> please, make it miss Maysville, least till tomorrow morning!!!


 
Are your cheekens gettin wet yet?


----------



## JD (Jul 16, 2010)

We are just got some more good rain...no lightning or thunder.  I guess we got at least 2 or more inches tonight.


----------



## K80 (Jul 16, 2010)

We are gettin hammered right now.  Cow + flat rock is a sprinkle compared to what it is doing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2010)

We just got dumped on, accompanied by 1/4" hail and lots of cloud to ground lightning. Gonna be an active afternoon...


----------



## ryano (Jul 18, 2010)

wicked storm here in south Pickens county a few minutes ago.........lightning striking REAL close and frequently.

looks like another one is right behind it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 20, 2010)

Invest 97.
Heavy rains from 97L will begin moving into eastern Cuba, the Turks and Caicos Islands, and the eastern Bahamas on Wednesday, and South Florida can expect heavy rains to arrive as early as Thursday night. We do have several models developing 97L into a tropical depression or tropical storm. The GFS and HWRF both take 97L to tropical storm status over the Bahamas by Thursday, with the storm then tracking over South Florida on Friday and entering the Gulf of Mexico on Saturday. The NOGAPS is similar, but portrays a weaker system. All of these models foresee a threat to the oil spill region by Saturday night or Sunday, with the storm making a second landfall somewhere between the Florida Panhandle and Louisiana.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Won't be long now. Check out these surface temps..


 


whitetaco02 said:


> Invest 97.
> Heavy rains from 97L will begin moving into eastern Cuba, the Turks and Caicos Islands, and the eastern Bahamas on Wednesday, and South Florida can expect heavy rains to arrive as early as Thursday night. We do have several models developing 97L into a tropical depression or tropical storm. The GFS and HWRF both take 97L to tropical storm status over the Bahamas by Thursday, with the storm then tracking over South Florida on Friday and entering the Gulf of Mexico on Saturday. The NOGAPS is similar, but portrays a weaker system. All of these models foresee a threat to the oil spill region by Saturday night or Sunday, with the storm making a second landfall somewhere between the Florida Panhandle and Louisiana.


 
Yep, like I said, and I like the forecast tracks for this one too...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 20, 2010)

Me too!  I just hope it doesn't interfere with the oil relief efforts!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> me too!  I just hope it doesn't interfere with the oil relief efforts!


x2!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 21, 2010)

Great, I finally plan the first fishing trip to the coast for old Yeller for next monday and tuesday and now this


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ole 97 isnt looking very healthy today.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 22, 2010)

Have three out there brewing now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> Ole 97 isnt looking very healthy today.


 
Say hello to Bonnie..
The NWS isn't saying it, but giving the water temps in the gulf I wouldn't be surprised to see her hit Cat 1 right before landfall.

As to the clean up efforts, I think the "experts" are going to be surprised at what a throrough job Bonnie will do of it. That is unless of course the Obama camp wants to step up the media control and desimenation of misinformation simply to accelerate his agenda..


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 23, 2010)

yup... I've said it all along... Mother Nature will clean this up pretty quickly.... BP should have just held out and wrote the check to her....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2010)

Doesn't look like she's gonna be able to get re-organized.


----------



## DDD (Jul 26, 2010)

Bottom just fell out in Dacula, she's a big'n.


----------



## david w. (Jul 31, 2010)

Eatonton is getting a hard one.lightning and real,real windy.


----------



## br6ppc (Jul 31, 2010)

About 10mi south of Eastman this afternoon, we had what was apparently a microburst. We over an inch of rain in a few minutes and   neighbors have some damage to buildings and roof damage. I love my metal roof for times like this. There was 2 homes that will need roof replacement due to shingles missing. I was standing under my carport and watched the event, (yes, I got wet). It looked like something out of a hurricane. The top winds were 60mph+. The good thing was we got some much needed rain and it COOLED off, YES!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 31, 2010)

the weather is here.. I wish you were beautiful.....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 1, 2010)

whew!!! didn't stop my smoker...but we had a ton of pea size hail, pine tree stuck by lightning, and a small oak fall here in Hoschton!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> whew!!! didn't stop my smoker...but we had a ton of pea size hail, pine tree stuck by lightning, and a small oak fall here in Hoschton!


 
Yeah, been watchin those cells for a while now. Gonna be over my head in a few minutes...


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 1, 2010)

Mesocyclone combined with a different hail core, over Winder right about..... now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Holy cow, fixin to get hammered.

<TABLE class=dataTable onclick=sortColumn(event) cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowY onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC> <TD class=sortC>W2</TD><TD class=sortC>59 dBZ</TD><TD class=sortC>40,000 ft.</TD><TD class=sortC>69 kg/m²</TD><TD class=sortC>40% chance</TD><TD class=sortC>100% chance</TD><TD class=sortC>1.50 in.</TD><TD class=sortC>19 knots</TD><TD class=sortC>N (6) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

Why don`t ya`ll speak South Georgia talk, instead of all that gibberish?


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy cow, fixin to get hammered.
> 
> <TABLE class=dataTable onclick=sortColumn(event) cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowY onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC> <TD class=sortC>W2</TD><TD class=sortC>59 dBZ</TD><TD class=sortC>40,000 ft.</TD><TD class=sortC>69 kg/m²</TD><TD class=sortC>40% chance</TD><TD class=sortC>100% chance</TD><TD class=sortC>1.50 in.</TD><TD class=sortC>19 knots</TD><TD class=sortC>N (6) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



The one on you right now is 51,000 feet with 100% chance of hail, 70 kg/m2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like you are willing to share.  Headed my way in Newton County.  Thanks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> The one on you right now is 51,000 feet with 100% chance of hail, 70 kg/m2


 
Went around me, literally, it was weird, then respread east once it got past me, mainly rain here. Lot's of lightning about 4 miles west and south of me though. And yes, if it holds together newton will get hammered.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Why don`t ya`ll speak South Georgia talk, instead of all that gibberish?


 
Cause nothing is happening there..............yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause nothing is happening there..............yet.





I weren`t talkin` about South Georgia. I meant speak whatever you were talkin` about, in a language us "minions" can understand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I weren`t talkin` about South Georgia. I meant speak whatever you were talkin` about, in a language us "minions" can understand.


 
You understand "hammered". You've been in it before.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

Never mind.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went around me, literally, it was weird, then respread east once it got past me, mainly rain here. Lot's of lightning about 4 miles west and south of me though. And yes, if it holds together newton will get hammered.



looks like the tops are dieing.  that is good.  Rain okay, wind tolerable, hail is a nono.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> looks like the tops are dieing. that is good. Rain okay, wind tolerable, hail is a nono.


 
The lightning will still be respectable, and west newton is still gonna get hammered. It'll pick up some good lift when it crosses I-20.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 1, 2010)

rain gauge reads 2 1/10" what a soaker! and hailer!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Watchin round two come down the pipe. Not sure it'll have the same punch though.


----------



## david w. (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like we are gonna get hit here real soon.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 1, 2010)

I sure hope we get some down this way!  We got a little last night but nothing to get too excited about!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 1, 2010)

Suns shinnin brite and pouring buckets for the last 20 mins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

david13 said:


> Looks like we are gonna get hit here real soon.


 
Nope, it slid west of you heading south to Macon.


----------



## david w. (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it slid west of you heading south to Macon.



Dangit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

This one picked up a lot of juice as it crossed Lanier. Let's see how long it can hold on to it...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 1, 2010)

Would someone please send something towards Winterville..... i'll settle for a sprinkle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> Would someone please send something towards Winterville..... i'll settle for a sprinkle.


 
The one coming down the pipe right now is gonna go just west of you, but if the one behind it holds together you've got a good shot.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 1, 2010)

J6 is another mesocyclone with 100% chance of hail with a 40k top, hitting Winder in 20 minutes. It's little brother is about to stop buy and say hello at my coordinates at the same time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> J6 is another mesocyclone with 100% chance of hail with a 40k top, hitting Winder in 20 minutes. It's little brother is about to stop buy and say hello at my coordinates at the same time.


 
I don't get too concerned over the "chance of hail" catagory, but when it starts throwing good percentages in the "chance of severe hail" catagory I sit up and watch.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah yeah.  Rain and hail.  When is it going to snow?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 3, 2010)

MC, whatcha think?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 3, 2010)

Colin:

A trough of low pressure is expected to move off the U.S. East Coast on Friday, and this trough will pull Colin to the northwest and cause it to slow down on Wednesday. By Friday, Colin will be moving at half of its current speed. It is unclear if the trough of low pressure will be strong enough to fully recurve Colin out to sea late this week. Some of the models predict Colin will not recurve out to sea, and that high pressure will build back in this weekend, forcing Colin towards the U.S. East Coast. A second trough of low pressure is predicted to move off the U.S. East Coast next Monday, so Colin will have a second opportunity to recurve out to sea then. It is possible that Colin could make landfall along the U.S. East Coast or in the Canadian Maritime provinces 7 - 10 days from now, though it is still too early to assess the risk of this happening, nor how strong Colin might be.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2010)

pbradley said:


> yeah yeah. Rain and hail. When is it going to snow?


 
Not near soon enough...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2010)

NOAA will have a better idea around Thursday as to the actual path of this TS.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 3, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> MC, whatcha think?



I'll take the yellow for 300 Alex...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 3, 2010)

MC, maybe the two lows won't be strong enough to push it out.

I don't want any damage to anyone's property but some much needed rain would be nice!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 6, 2010)

Severe Thunderstorm Watch 579 remains valid until 9 PM EDT this
evening for the following areas

In Georgia this watch includes 79 counties

In central Georgia

Baldwin Bibb Bleckley 
Butts Crawford crisp 
Dodge Dooly Houston 
Jasper Jones Laurens 
Monroe Montgomery Peach 
Pulaski Putnam Telfair 
Twiggs Wheeler Wilcox 
Wilkinson 

In east central Georgia

Emanuel Glascock Greene 
Hancock Jefferson Johnson 
Taliaferro Toombs Treutlen 
Warren Washington Wilkes 

In north central Georgia

Barrow Cherokee Clayton 
Cobb DeKalb Douglas 
Fayette Forsyth Fulton 
Gwinnett Hall Henry 
Morgan Newton Rockdale 
Walton 

In northeast Georgia

Banks Clarke Jackson 
Madison Oconee Oglethorpe 

In northwest Georgia

Carroll Haralson Paulding 
Polk 

In west central Georgia

Chattahoochee Coweta Harris 
heard Lamar Macon 
Marion Meriwether Muscogee 
Pike Schley Spalding 
Stewart Sumter Talbot 
Taylor Troup Upson 
Webster 

This includes the cities of... Abbeville... Alamo... Americus... 
Atlanta... Barnesville... Bremen... Buena Vista... Butler... 
Carrollton... Cedartown... Cochran... Columbus... Comer... Commerce... 
Conyers... Cordele... Covington... Crawford... Crawfordville... 
Cumming... Dallas... Decatur... Douglasville... Dublin... Eastman... 
Eatonton... Ellaville... Forsyth... Fort Benning... Fort Valley... 
Franklin... Gainesville... Gibson... gray... Greensboro... Griffin... 
Hawkinsville... Homer... Jackson... Jeffersonville... Lawrenceville... 
Louisville... Macon... Madison... Manchester... Marietta... McRae... 
Milledgeville... Monroe... Montezuma... Monticello... Mount Vernon... 
Newnan... Peachtree City... Pine Mountain... Preston... Richland... 
Riverdale... Roberta... Sandersville... Soperton... Sparta... 
Stockbridge... Swainsboro... Talbotton... Thomaston... Toomsboro... 
Vidalia... Vienna... Warner Robins... Warrenton... Washington... 
Watkinsville... West Point... Winder... Winterville... Woodstock... 
Wrightsville and Zebulon.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 6, 2010)

From 13wmaz:


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't need the watch....need the RAIN!!!!  Hope we get some soon down here.


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2010)

fireman402 said:


> Don't need the watch....need the RAIN!!!!  Hope we get some soon down here.



same here...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 6, 2010)

It absolutely flooded here in Bonaire!!!

We had a pretty awesome light show as well!


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2010)

what is the deal! for like the last 2 weeks every time rain even looked at this area it died!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

slip said:


> what is the deal! for like the last 2 weeks every time rain even looked at this area it died!


 
You're not holding your mouth right..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

slip said:


> what is the deal! for like the last 2 weeks every time rain even looked at this area it died!


I know what ya mean, slip, same here, thunder boomers all around but not a drop a rain on me........... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're not holding your mouth right..


Oh hush!  you gotta *predick* it better!! yaknow, like the *snow* guys!!


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 6, 2010)

Finally got some.  Between .2 and .6 inches around the various farms.  Thats enough to break some of the wilting for a few days.  I hope it has broken the dry streak for us for a while.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 6, 2010)

The other day we got some rain and I had a little under 2.5 inches in the rain gauge.

I believe it rained more and harder today so I am curious what it says!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2010)

Mother Nature is sending round two of oil clean up mitigation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2010)

If we're lucky this one will take the interpreted NAM track and be a good rain maker for us.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Spar, uuuhh, Shug............mmmm Miguel, I've been watching this since you mentioned it, we could use it!!


----------



## DDD (Aug 10, 2010)

Even the HWRF would be ok, being on the East side of that track would still mean decent rain and a good cool off from this heat.

I still think a big one lurks for September for the Atlantic side.  We shall see.


Teaser for those reading this... Long range winter forecast looks warmer than normal and drier than normal.  Not a good sign if you love the snow.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 10, 2010)

Teaser for those reading this... Long range winter forecast looks warmer than normal and drier than normal. Not a good sign if you love the snow. 
__________________


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2010)

This high pressure needs to leave, soon.


----------



## david w. (Aug 10, 2010)

I just hope this winter is cold like last year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2010)

david13 said:


> I just hope this winter is cold like last year.


 
Me too!!! Just for fun, check out the Farmers Almanac forecast for this month. We will see..

*August 2010
8th-11th.* Scattered thunderstorms, then fair.
*12th-15th.* Pleasant.
*16th-19th.* Thunderstorms Tennessee east to Carolinas, then clearing.
*20th-23rd.* Scattered Thunderstorms
*24th-27th.* Hurricane threat.
*28th-31st.* Scattered thunderstorms.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2010)

I like what I'm seeing. Promising for a wet weekend...


----------



## Holton (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure would be nice!


----------



## DDD (Aug 11, 2010)

Who wants some rain?  If this happens, y'all need to empty your rain gauge.


----------



## DDD (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like the makings of a good rain maker.  Time will tell.

And for those of you not wanting to read this whole piece, basically this thing will almost be hurricane strength when it reaches land, will slow down dramaticly and then camp out in land, which could be a recipe for some major flooding Saturday into Sunday.



WTNT45 KNHC 110903
TCDAT5
TROPICAL DEPRESSION FIVE DISCUSSION NUMBER 3
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL052010
500 AM EDT WED AUG 11 2010

SATELLITE IMAGERY...RADAR DATA...AND REPORTS FROM AN AIR FORCE
RESERVE RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT INDICATE THE DEPRESSION HAS NOT
CHANGED ITS ORGANIZATION SINCE THE LAST ADVISORY. CONVECTION HAS
ERODED CONSIDERABLY...AS HAS THE LOW-LEVEL CIRCULATION...WHICH IS
LIKELY DUE TO COOL DOWNDRAFTS CAUSED BY THE ENTRAINMENT OF DRY
MID-LEVEL AIR TO THE WEST OF THE CYCLONE. THE INITIAL INTENSITY IS
BEING HELD AT A GENEROUS 30 KT BASED ON SURFACE OBS OF 25-27 KT IN
SOME OF THE OUTER RAINBANDS AND A FEW UNCONTAMINATED SFMR WINDS OF
25 KT MEASURED BY THE RECON AIR AIRCRAFT. 

THE INITIAL MOTION ESTIMATE IS AN UNCERTAIN 310/09 DUE TO DIFFICULTY
IN LOCATING THE SURFACE CENTER. DESPITE THE DISRUPTION OF THE
LOW-LEVEL WIND FIELD...00Z UPPER-AIR DATA INDICATES THAT THE
DEPRESSION IS WELL DEFINED FROM 850 MB THROUGH AT LEAST 400 MB. ALL
OF THE MODELS ARE IN GOOD AGREEMENT ON TD-5 MOVING NORTHWEST TO
WEST-NORTHWESTWARD UNTIL LANDFALL AROUND 48 HOURS. HOWEVER...A
GRADUAL DECREASE IN FORWARD SPEED IS EXPECTED BY 36 HOURS AS A
MID-LEVEL SHORTWAVE TROUGH OVER THE CENTRAL DIGS SOUTHEASTWARD AND
CREATES A WEAKNESS IN THE SUBTROPICAL RIDGE ALONG THE CENTRAL GULF
COAST. THE EXACT TIMING OF THE WEAKNESS DEVELOPING WILL DETERMINE
HOW FAR WEST THE CYCLONE MOVES BEFORE TURNING NORTHWARD. THE
OFFICIAL FORECAST TRACK IS A LITTLE TO THE EAST OF THE PREVIOUS
ADVISORY...AND IS ALONG THE WESTERN EDGE OF THE GUIDANCE ENVELOPE.

ALTHOUGH THE DEPRESSION IS LACKING CONVECTIVE ORGANIZATION AT THIS
TIME...THE OVERALL STRUCTURE OF THE CYCLONE SUPPORTS THE
REDEVELOPMENT OF CONVECTION LATER TODAY AFTER THE DRY MID-LEVEL AIR
HAS MIXED AND THE LOW-LEVEL WIND FIELD HAS RECOVERED. NONE OF THE
GLOBAL MODELS ARE BULLISH ON THIS SYSTEM BECOMING MUCH STRONGER
THAN ITS CURRENT INTENSITY..DESPITE A VERY FAVORABLE UPPER-LEVEL
FLOW PATTERN THAT IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP ALONG THE GULF COAST BY
36-48 HOURS. THE GFDL AND HWRF MODELS DROP THE PRESSURE TO 986 AND
968 MB...RESPECTIVELY SHORTLY AFTER LANDFALL...AND THE HWRF MODEL
IS FORECASTING THE CYCLONE TO REACH HURRICANE STRENGTH RIGHT AT
LANDFALL. THE OFFICIAL INTENSITY FORECAST IS A BLEND OF THE VARIOUS
INTENSITY MODELS AND IS ONLY SLIGHTLY HIGHER THAN THE PREVIOUS
ADVISORY.


----------



## DDD (Aug 11, 2010)

This out of Peach Tree City yesterday:

LONG TERM /FRIDAY THROUGH TUESDAY/...
THE EXTENDED FORECAST BECOMES INCREASINGLY COMPLICATED AS SEVERAL
SIGNIFICANT FEATURES APPEAR TO MERGE ACROSS OUR CWA. FIRST...THERE
IS THE TROPICAL SYSTEM. GFS/ECMWF HANDLE THE SYSTEM QUITE
DIFFERENTLY. THE GFS KEEPS THE SYSTEM ON A STRAIGHT WESTWARD TRACK
ACROSS THE N GULF INTO S TX AND EVENTUALLY INTO OLD MEXICO.

MEANWHILE...THE ECMWF TURNS THE SYSTEM NORTH INTO LA THROUGH THE
AFOREMENTIONED WEAKNESS IN THE RIDGE. NHC/HPC PREFERENCE IS THE
ECMWF AND THIS FORECAST WILL BE BASED ON THAT SOLUTION.
MEANWHILE...THE WESTERLIES CONTINUE TO STRENGTHEN ACROSS THE
MID-LATITUDES AS A DEEP AND BROAD TROUGH DEVELOPS ACROSS THE GREAT
LAKES REGION. AN ASSOCIATED FRONT IS PUSHED SOUTH INTO THE SOUTHERN
STATES...BUT MAKES LITTLE FURTHER PROGRESS SOUTHWARD FROM THE TN
BORDER AS IT ENCOUNTERS THE PERSISTENT UPPER RIDGING...BY THIS POINT
STUCK SOMEWHERE ACROSS THE SE U.S. DEEP TROPICAL MOISTURE RIDES
AROUND THE WESTERN PERIPHERY OF THE UPPER RIDGE AND COMBINES WITH
THE FRONT. 

AS WAS NOTED YESTERDAY...*ALL OF THESE FEATURES
ESSENTIALLY STALL ACROSS THE AL/GA AREA THROUGHOUT THE FIRST HALF OF
NEXT WEEK. THIS WILL LEAD TO A VERY UNSETTLED AND VERY WET PATTERN.
GIVEN THE UNCERTAINTIES IN THE DETAILS OF THE EVOLUTION OF THESE
SYSTEMS...HPC/MODEL QPF APPEARS OVERLY CONSERVATIVE.
HOWEVER...REPEATED EPISODES FOR SEVERAL DAYS OF DIURNAL TROPICAL
CONVECTION MAY BECOME A SIGNIFICANT FLOOD/FLASH FLOOD ISSUE NEXT
WEEK AND WILL NEED TO BE WATCHED CAREFULLY IN UPCOMING SHIFTS. AN
ESF MAY BE REQUIRED TOWARD THE WEEKEND IF THESE EVENTS CONTINUE TO
POINT IN THE INDICATED DIRECTION.* PER ECMWF...EXPECT A SIGNIFICANT
INCREASE IN SHRA/TSRA ACTIVITY FRI...WITH SCT-NMRS SHRA/TSRA THROUGH
THE REMAINDER OF THE EXTENDED PERIODS. *SUN-MON SHOULD PROVE TO BE
THE WETTEST WHEN THE FRONT AND TROPICAL MOISTURE COMBINE.*


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Which path do you think it will take?  Will it get stronger and more organized?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2010)

Tomorrow morning will tell more about what kind of moisture we are going to get. Right now I don't think the percentages are as high as they were.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure hope we get some.  I don't want any flooding problems at all for anybody but we could use the moisture and some cooling off for a few days!


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 11, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Sure hope we get some.  I don't want any flooding problems at all for anybody but we could use the moisture and some cooling off for a few days!



X2. Rain would be good!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 11, 2010)

i saw a news article that included Banks, Hall, Jackson, etc....(NE GA counties) in a new drought...but geeze....I think we have had nothing but rain after rain! this is the first time this year since the last snow storm in March we have been without precip for more than a week.....I am kinda happy for a minute...I can get afternoon yardwork after work done and I finally got the pool stable! last week we got 3 inches in about 36 hrs.


----------



## david w. (Aug 12, 2010)

They say we have a 60% chance of getting rain Saturday.


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 13, 2010)

Please let the rains begin!  I don't wish for the 17 inches, just a good slow 4 or 5 would be nice.

Area Forecast Discussion

000
FXUS62 KFFC 130556
AFDFFC

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
156 AM EDT FRI AUG 13 2010

.SHORT TERM /TODAY THROUGH SUNDAY/...
MODELS ARE IN GENERAL AGREEMENT WITH BRINGING THE NORTH CENTRAL GULF
LOW INLAND OVER SOUTHERN ALABAMA AND KEEPING IT JUST TO OUR WEST THROUGH
SUNDAY. GFS IS MUCH MORE AGGRESSIVE WITH THE MOISTURE AS EVIDENT BY
THE NEARLY 17 INCHES OF RAIN IT PUTS OVER CENTRAL GEORGIA FROM TODAY
THROUGH 00Z MON. FEEL THIS IS A BIT OVER DONE...HOWEVER ALSO FEEL
THE NAM IS TOO DRY. SREF SEEMS TO BE A GOOD COMPROMISE AT THIS TIME
WITH 2+ INCHES IN THE SAME PERIOD FROM ATL-MCN-CSG.

FOR TODAY...MOISTURE AND INSTABILITY WILL BE SPREADING OVER THE CWA
WITH CHANCE TO LIKELY POPS OVER THE CWA...LIKELY POPS ACROSS CENTRAL
GEORGIA. THE GULF/TROPICAL MOISTURE SPREADING OVER THE CWA SATURDAY
THROUGH SUNDAY...WILL GO WITH LIKELY. ALTHOUGH THE GFS SEEMS WAY
OVER DONE ON QPF...IT WILL BE TROPICAL IN NATURE AND THEREFORE WITH
THE LOW JUST TO OUR WEST...THERE IS THE POSSIBILITY OF HEAVY RAIN...
PRECIPITABLE WATER VALUES RANGE FROM 2.00 TO 2.50 SATURDAY THROUGH
SUNDAY. WILL THEREFORE ADD RAIN HEAVY AT TIMES BEGINNING SATURDAY
AND CONTINUING THROUGH SUNDAY.

WITH ADDITIONAL CLOUDS/PRECIP TODAY...EXPECT MAX TEMPS TO BE JUST
SLIGHTLY COOLER THAN THURSDAYS MAX TEMPS. COOLER TEMPS ARE EXPECT
SATURDAY AND SUNDAY DUE TO CLOUDS AND PRECIP. OVERNIGHT LOWS WILL
REMAIN ABOVE NORMAL THROUGH THE SHORT TERM.

ALTHOUGH TEMPS WILL BE SLIGHTLY COOLER THAN YESTERDAY...DEW POINTS
WILL INCREASE AND THIS WILL PUSH HEAT INDEX VALUES TO 105+ OVER MUCH
OF THE CWA THIS AFTERNOON AND WILL THEREFORE MAINTAIN THE HEAT
ADVISORY WHICH WILL EXPIRE AT 7 PM TODAY.

.LONG TERM /SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY/...
LONG TERM WILL BE HIGHLY DEPENDENT ON WHAT HAPPENS TO THE NORTH GULF
LOW. GFS AND ECMWF DIFFER SIGNIFICANTLY ON THE RESOLUTION WITH THE
GFS KEEPING THE LOW OVER THE SOUTHEAST AND CONTINUING TO KEEP
TROPICAL MOISTURE OVER THE CWA. THE ECMWF TAKES THE LOW BACK INTO
THE NORTHERN GULF MONDAY AND THEN MOVES IT WESTWARD TOWARD TEXAS.
ALTHOUGH THIS SOLUTION REMOVES THE LOW FROM OUR AREA...IT DOES KEEP
MOISTURE OVER THE CWA THRU MUCH OF THE LONG TERM. WITH THIS IN MIND
WILL KEEP CHANCE POPS GOING THROUGH THE ENTIRE LONG TERM AND KEEP
TEMPS NEAR CLIMO. CONFIDENCE WITH THE LONG TERM IS LOW.

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/text.php?pil=ATLAFDFFC


----------



## DDD (Aug 13, 2010)

My mom just emailed me, she works over in the Norcross/Duluth area and said they just got hammered with wind, hail and rain.  Said it sounded just like a tornado.

What a fun weekend this might be.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 13, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Which path do you think it will take?  Will it get stronger and more organized?



Translation:

We don't have any idea, so we are going to hedge our bets and cover 80% of the possibilities...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2010)

Round two movin in. This is from the remnants of TD5
Blue arrows indicate hail in the cell, yellow arrows indicate meso cells.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2010)

Lots of flash boom going on in these too. The white are the most recent strikes, etc. etc. legend is at the bottom.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 13, 2010)

When are we going to start the snow threads?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> When are we going to start the snow threads?


 
Not in my pay grade. Talk to DDD about the fluffy stuff..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like ya`ll are about to catch afire up there.


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2010)

lots of lightning very close. my 50 pound guard dog had a heck of the time getting his big butt under the bed.

the best rain we've had in over a month...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like ya`ll are about to catch afire up there.


 
The Jackson area got rocked but I think it's losing steam as it moves north. Looks like I won't get to stay up and watch the fireworks..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Jackson area got rocked but I think it's losing steam as it moves north. Looks like I won't get to stay up and watch the fireworks..





If you`re talkin` about the meteor shower, I had done forgot. Thanks for the reminder! After that rough spell today, the sky is clear here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If you`re talkin` about the meteor shower, I had done forgot. Thanks for the reminder! After that rough spell today, the sky is clear here.


 
I typically don't get too excited about the Perseid shower, although it claims to be a high rate of meteors I've never seen it put on much of a show. But I'll take a gander just in case.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2010)

Ahhhh, more goodies to watch.......finally!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

HOLY COW AT ALL OF THE LIGHTNING!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah man this strom aint no joke, its like a war zone out there non stop. power has gone out 2 or 3 times now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah man this strom aint no joke, its like a war zone out there non stop. power has gone out 2 or 3 times now.


the light show south of me is incredible. I can't believe no severe warnings have gone out!!!! I'm gonna sit on the porch and watch it, till it gets here..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> the light show south of me is incredible. I can't believe no severe warnings have gone out!!!! I'm gonna sit on the porch and watch it, till it gets here..



It was lighting up fairly nice here, but not "producing" nuttin here!  BUT in the last week & a half, I've gotten 9"!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

Been watchin it myself....no power outage here slip....YET!!


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2010)

i dont know for sure, but i bet we got over 3in of rain here.

its calm again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

Of course, as luck would have it, it's falling apart, or at least weakening. Probably won't get a drop here...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of course, as luck would have it, it's falling apart, or at least weakening. Probably won't get a drop here...


We got 5/8ths of an inch here.......Enough to knock WildBlue out for the evening!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like we have another one brewing with some potential.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Looks like we have another one brewing with some potential.


 
I'll worry about the possibilities of that one next friday. It'll be favorable or not. That's the nice thing about hurricanes, plenty of time to watch them.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Several storms teamed up to make it a noisy evening in Spalding county, got some rain out of it as well. That's two nights in  row the storms have come our way.


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 25, 2010)

*TS Earl*







This could get interesting..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2010)

fireman402 said:


> This could get interesting..........


 
Yep, I'm liking Earl's chances.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 25, 2010)

fireman402 said:


> This could get interesting..........



Not as interesting as a snow forecast and possible work closures for snow.


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 25, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Not as interesting as a snow forecast and possible work closures for snow.




Just another form of chaos.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

Dadgummit, as usual, Earl is going to spin and divert the course..


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgummit, as usual, Earl is going to spin and divert the course..



Good, I got close family in Ormond Beach, Palatka, and Palm Coast.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 28, 2010)

Where is everybody?

All these tropical systems out there right now and nothing? This is where I was hoping to get some reliable info.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> All these tropical systems out there right now and nothing? This is where I was hoping to get some reliable info.


I Guess it's because none of them have threatened landfall on U.S. soil yet??........So far from what I have seen the predictions keep them all away from any coastline


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> All these tropical systems out there right now and nothing? This is where I was hoping to get some reliable info.


 
This ain't the winter weather thread where we scream the sky is falling everytime a flurry is spotted in Northern Ontario..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I Guess it's because none of them have threatened landfall on U.S. soil yet??........So far from what I have seen the predictions keep them all away from any coastline


 
Exxxxactly, viable threats, that's all..


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This ain't the winter weather thread where we scream the sky is falling everytime a flurry is spotted in Northern Ontario..
> 
> 
> 
> Exxxxactly, viable threats, that's all..




Ok then. Still very interesting to keep up with them and was just curious what everyone was thinking on them. Looks like Earl will get pretty dern close..


----------



## DDD (Aug 31, 2010)

Miguel,

You looked at the NOGAPS solution?  

Scary stuff if for the Eastern Seaboard if it was to verify.


----------



## DDD (Aug 31, 2010)

Washington would finally get washed out.


----------



## DDD (Aug 31, 2010)

three


----------



## DDD (Aug 31, 2010)

000
wtnt42 knhc 311457
tcdat2
hurricane earl discussion number 25
nws tpc/national hurricane center miami fl al072010
1100 am ast tue aug 31 2010

the eye has become obscured on visible images and this is reflected
in a decrease in the dvorak numbers and in an increase in the
pressure to 939 mb. This apparent weakening is most likely related
to an ongoing eyewall replacement cycle as indicated by the double
eye structure observed on microwave data at 1035 utc. However...an
average of the flight-level winds and sfmr data from the air force
reconnaissance plane still supports an initial intensity of 115
knots. No change in intensity is expected today but there is a
chance for earl to strengthen a little during the next 24 hours if
the outer eyewall shrinks. Despite the fluctuations in intensity...
Earl most likely will retain category four status for the next 48
hours. A gradual weakening should begin thereafter as the shear
increases.

Earl has continued to wobble during the past few hours but the
average motion is toward the west-northwest or 300 degrees at 12
knots. Earl has been steered by the flow around a subtropical ridge
extending from the eastern united states eastward across the
atlantic. This pattern will keep earl on a general west-northwest
to northwest track during the next 24 to 48 hours. Thereafter...the
subtropical ridge will move east and earl will likely turn north and
northeast between the ridge and mid-level trough over the eastern
united states. This is the scenario provided by most of the
dynamical models. The official forecast has shifted a little to the
west before 48 hours and is on the western edge of the guidance
envelope.

*Given the track and the large area of tropical storm force winds...a
hurricane watch will likely be required for a portion of the
mid-atlantic coast later today. Interests from the carolinas
northward to new england should monitor the progress of earl.
There is still considerable uncertainty as to how close the
hurricane will come to the u.s. East coast.*
Yep, maybe God listened to Glenn Beck this weekend and is about to wash Washington out into the ocean.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't see snow.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I didn't see snow.....


 
He is easily excitable isn't he..


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He is easily excitable isn't he..


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 31, 2010)

DDD you have come through for me on 3 out of 876 snow predictions so I am on your side with the hurricane forcast


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> DDD you have come through for me on 3 out of 876 snow predictions so I am on your side with the hurricane forcast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
I meant about the weather, but then there's that..


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I meant about the weather, but then there's that..


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I meant about the weather, but then there's that..



I sent him hamburger butt....that'll calm him down....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

If ya`ll want to make it rain, kill a rattlesnake and hang it on the fence.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If ya`ll want to make it rain, kill a rattlesnake and hang it on the fence.


 
I'm not that impatient..


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If ya`ll want to make it rain, kill a rattlesnake and hang it on the fence.



that doesn't make it rain... it only makes your lil sister crap her pants.....


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If ya`ll want to make it rain, kill a rattlesnake and hang it on the fence.



Irrigatin' a quarter acre okry patch with high-dollar county water works real good,too.


Looks like the high pressure squattin' over the east is battling the storm in the midwest.If the low/storm shoves the high to the north,we might have some BAD weather right here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Irrigatin' a quarter acre okry patch with high-dollar county water works real good,too.
> 
> 
> Looks like the high pressure squattin' over the east is battling the storm in the midwest.If the low/storm shoves the high to the north,we might have some BAD weather right here!


 
Bring it, I've got to justify this fancy software somehow..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

Wouldn't want to be in Coastal N.C. right now...


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 2, 2010)

Man! What a monster!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't think that wind is strong?
Check out this pic from earlier and then the more recent one below. See anything missing?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 2, 2010)

Anything off Earls backside gonna hit us?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Anything off Earls backside gonna hit us?


 
I doubt it. The west sides of a hurricane are pretty benign, the north and east sides are where the deadly winds and weather are.


----------



## pbradley (Sep 2, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Anything off Earls backside gonna hit us?



and are we going to get any....ah, never mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

Doesn't look too fun in Hatteras;

http://www.darenc.com/webcam/hattvillage.php


----------



## david w. (Sep 5, 2010)

It is feeling good outside.I'm ready for the day time highs like this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll be keepin my eye on this one.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 12, 2010)

Will the 90 degree temps ever go away!?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll be keepin my eye on this one.



got an update on it??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> got an update on it??


 
You're lookin at it. It's a hyperlink that automatically changes as they update the link.


----------



## david w. (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel,Why don't you work some of your magic and bring us some cooler temperatures?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

david w. said:


> Miguel,Why don't you work some of your magic and bring us some cooler temperatures?



I'm peddlin as fast as I can. Personally I think it's DDD's fault. He said he doesn't want to answer all of the "how much snow am I gonna have" questions so he's delaying the cooler temps so he doesn't have to fool with it as soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm peddlin as fast as I can. Personally I think it's DDD's fault. He said he doesn't want to answer all of the "how much snow am I gonna have" questions so he's delaying the cooler temps so he doesn't have to fool with it as soon.



Well, do me a favor and go have a talk with him. We need rain, and cooler weather!


----------



## david w. (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, do me a favor and go have a talk with him. We need rain, and cooler weather!



I agree.The garden didn't do to good this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, do me a favor and go have a talk with him. We need rain, and cooler weather!



Just send him a PM and tell him that if he doesn't cooperate you'll ban his sorry butt..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just send him a PM and tell him that if he doesn't cooperate you'll ban his sorry butt..





If I do that, then you have to take over the winter forecasts. 





How much snow we gonna get down here this winter???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I do that, then you have to take over the winter forecasts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuh uhhh, I'mma let Whitetaco do that job..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, do me a favor and go have a talk with him. We need rain, and cooler weather!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh, I'mma let Whitetaco do that job..



If I knew how to read those stinkin' maps I would do it! 

These 90 degree temps are KILLING me!  Are they ever going to end?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> If I knew how to read those stinkin' maps I would do it!
> 
> These 90 degree temps are KILLING me!  Are they ever going to end?



Yep, everywhere but at your place..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 20, 2010)

Not weather related but still kind of cool!

http://www.macon.com/2010/09/17/1268397/jupiter-making-closest-approach.html


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 21, 2010)

MC, this one has my attention!!!

Potentially dangerous Caribbean disturbance 95L forms
A tropical wave (Invest 95L) moving westward at 10 - 15 mph though the Lesser Antilles Islands is bringing gusty winds and heavy rain to the islands this morning, and has the potential to develop into a dangerous Caribbean tropical storm or hurricane late this week. The wave brought sustained winds of 30 mph to Barbados this morning, and heavy rain squalls will continue over the Lesser Antilles today. Radar from Curacao and satellite loops show that 95L's thunderstorm activity is disorganized, though increasing in areal coverage and intensity. Wind shear over the Caribbean is very low, less than 5 knots, and is forecast to remain low for the rest of the week. Water temperatures and oceanic heat content in the Caribbean are at their highest levels in recorded history, so there is plenty of fuel for development. NHC is giving the disturbance a 20% chance of developing into a tropical depression by Thursday. I'd put the odds higher, at 30%.

The wave should continue moving westward near 10 - 15 mph through Friday, when it will arrive near the northern coast of Nicaragua. Most of the models show some development of 95L by Thursday or Friday, and the disturbance will bring heavy rains to the Netherlands Antilles Islands and north coast of South America on Wednesday and Thursday as passes to the north. Heavy rains may also spread to Southwest Haiti and Jamaica on Thursday. When 95L reaches the Western Caribbean Friday, steering currents will weaken and the storm will slow, potentially bringing life-threatening heavy rains on Friday and Saturday to northern Nicaragua and northern Honduras. If the center of 95L remains over water, the storm could easily develop into a powerful and dangerous hurricane over the Western Caribbean this weekend. With a strong trough of low pressure expected to dive southwards over the Eastern U.S. and form a "cut-off" upper level low over the Southeast U.S. this weekend, this potential hurricane could get drawn northwards across western Cuba into the Gulf of Mexico. Equally likely scenarios are that 95L will stay in the Western Caribbean, or that the storm will make landfall over Nicaragua and dissipate on Friday, and never reach the Western Caribbean. It is too early to assign probabilities on which of these three scenarios is the most likely.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 21, 2010)

Things are still getting very active!

Elsewhere in the tropics
The GFS model predicts a series of three tropical distubances will develop in the Caribbean over the next 1 - 2 weeks. The NOGAPS model predicts a new tropical depression will form off the coast of Africa about seven days from now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Things are still getting very active!
> 
> Elsewhere in the tropics
> The GFS model predicts a series of three tropical distubances will develop in the Caribbean over the next 1 - 2 weeks. The NOGAPS model predicts a new tropical depression will form off the coast of Africa about seven days from now.



You're suppose to do the winter weather, idjit..


Dang weather is so boring around the ATL that I think Dagmar left. I haven't seen her on in a while..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 21, 2010)

The extended forecast for FPG is looking promising.  Be great if it ends up being in the low-mid 70's/day & mid-upper 40's/night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> The extended forecast for FPG is looking promising.  Be great if it ends up being in the low-mid 70's/day & mid-upper 40's/night.



Don't know where you're getting your info, but the intel I got says good chance of a shower on that weekend and then cooling off a week or so afterwards.

I sure do like your forecast better and hope you are right over what I've seen.


----------



## david w. (Sep 21, 2010)

On the weather channel they have next week its suppose to be cooling off in the low 80s.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2010)

david w. said:


> On the weather channel they have next week its suppose to be cooling off in the low 80s.



That means high 80's. Their record for overstating forecast is impeccable.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't know where you're getting your info, but the intel I got says good chance of a shower on that weekend and then cooling off a week or so afterwards.
> 
> I sure do like your forecast better and hope you are right over what I've seen.



Eh, I was just gazing into my crystal ball.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey DDD... is it going to be 95 degrees in my back yard in Fulton County tomorrow?


----------



## david w. (Sep 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means high 80's. Their record for overstating forecast is impeccable.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 22, 2010)

MC, models are changing it up a bit!

Dangerous Caribbean disturbance 95L growing more organized
A tropical wave (Invest 95L) moving westward at 15 mph though the south-central Caribbean is bringing gusty winds and heavy rain to the northern coast of Venezuela and the islands of Curacao, Aruba, and Bonaire this morning. A wind gust of 38 mph was recorded at Curacao last night. Radar from Curacao and satellite loops show that 95L's thunderstorms have a pronounced rotation, with a center of circulation located just off the coast of South America. Thunderstorm activity is fairly limited, but is slowly increasing in areal coverage and intensity. Wind shear over the Caribbean is low, 5 - 10 knots, and is forecast to remain low to moderate, 5 - 15 knots, for the rest of the week. NHC is giving the disturbance a 60% chance of developing into a tropical depression by Thursday. I'd put the odds higher, at 70%. The Hurricane Hunters are scheduled to investigate 95L this afternoon.

The wave should continue moving westward near 15 mph through Friday afternoon, when it will arrive near the northern coast of Nicaragua. Most of the models show some development of 95L by Thursday or Friday, and the disturbance will bring heavy rains to the Netherlands Antilles Islands and north coast of South America on today and Thursday as passes to the north. Heavy rains may also spread to Southwest Haiti and Jamaica on Thursday, and the Cayman Islands, Cuba, Honduras, and Nicaragua on Friday. When 95L moves over or just north of Honduras on Saturday, a trough of low pressure diving southwards over the Eastern U.S. will weaken the steering currents over the Western Caribbean and cause 95L to turn more to the northwest and slow. If the center of 95L remains over water, the storm could easily develop into powerful and dangerous Hurricane Matthew over the Western Caribbean early next week. Even if the center stays over land, the circulation of the storm may be capable of generating dangerous flooding rains over Central America. Steering currents will be weak over the Western Caribbean through the middle of next week, and 95L may spend up to a week over the Western Caribbean, drenching the region with very heavy rains. Another possibility is that the trough of low pressure over the Eastern U.S. will be strong enough to draw 95L northwards across western Cuba and into the Gulf of Mexico 6 - 8 days from now. This solution is not being emphasized as much in today's model's runs as yesterday's, and the danger to the U.S. is uncertain at this point.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

The heck with the stupid tropical depression, we have a more serious issue. Dagmar has left Atlanta..


*Dagmar Midcap Leaves CBS Atlanta*

POSTED: 2:59 pm EDT September 7, 2010
UPDATED: 3:36 pm EDT September 7, 2010*ATLANTA -- *It’s  with great sadness that we announce that Dagmar Midcap has chosen to  leave CBS Atlanta to move to the west coast to be closer to her family.We also want you to know that this was strictly her decision.Dagmar is an important member of our news team and will be greatly missed.Her friends here at CBS Atlanta wish her the best of luck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2010)

WOW!!! Sounds like she's been through it over the last year.

*Thank you.*

 			 			 				 					Friday, September 3, 2010										Posted in  General

 				 				 					 					As some of you may know the past year has been the most  difficult of my life. It’s been a very dark time for me personally, and  as such I have come to the decision that I need to leave this amazing  city.  I need to move away from Atlanta as soon as possible, to be  closer to home and family.
 My partner, the man I thought would be with me the rest of my life,  died unexpectedly last summer.  Unless you have been through the loss of  a spouse or child, it is likely impossible to understand why I am  leaving a good job at CBS Atlanta.  Several years ago CBS management  courted me while I was working on the West Coast. They offered me a  wonderful opportunity and I decided to come to Atlanta.  Thank you CBS  for all you have given me.  Over the past year management asked me to  stay at the station, hoping that my grieving would pass and I would want  to remain.  However, after many months of counseling and therapy I  understand that the best way to attempt to heal and move forward with my  life is to move away from the daily reminders of a tragic event and the  city where it occurred.  Reliving the memory here is simply too much to  bear.
 Thank you. Thank you.  Thank you to everyone in Atlanta who I’ve  worked with,  and especially to all the viewers who have supported me  with their thoughts and prayers and to everyone who has taken the time  to stop me on the street to say ‘hello’.  Atlanta is a place where one  incident traumatized my life and there are reminders of that tragedy  every day. However, Atlanta is also a place filled with many friends who  I will always be grateful for.
 I need to move on and start the next phase of my life. Thank you all for understanding.


 Dagmar Midcap


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 22, 2010)

After doing a little research it appears her boyfriend killed himself last year and this is dark time she is reffering to. Sad for sure. Couldnt imagine having her and taking my own life though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> After doing a little research it appears her boyfriend killed himself last year and this is dark time she is reffering to. Sad for sure. Couldnt imagine having her and taking my own life though.



I'm sure that must have been devastating. I can't imagine going on the air every night and acting as if nothing happened. She's a tough one to have pulled that off as long as she did. Can't blame her for exiting stage left, I can think of many other reasons to leave Atlanta without something like that to deal with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2010)

For those of you that wish to learn more about forecasting here is a site for one of the certificates I have offered in association with, but not through FEMA. It is an online class and test.

https://www.meted.ucar.edu/loginFor...k_to=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.meted.ucar.edu%2Fhazwx#

Once you have done the basic course, if you wish to get more in depth with your education regarding forecasting, mesoscale events, oceanography etc go to the toolbar "courses" and click on distant learning. There is a very informative list of subjects you can take to further your understanding of Meteorology.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Cooler weather is coming....This should be our last 90 degree day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Cooler weather is coming....This should be our last 90 degree day.


About time too..


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> About time too..



I know that's right sparky.Bring it on.


----------



## david w. (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like we may get some rain today sparky.....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 26, 2010)

We may need to still keep an eye on this one!
Most of the models also predict that this big low will eventually develop into a tropical storm or hurricane that would be drawn northwards over Cuba late in the week, and threaten the Bahamas, Florida, or the U.S. Gulf of Mexico coast. This is an exceptionally difficult system to forecast correctly, and the models have been coming up with some pretty unusual solutions as to what might happen. We'll just have to wait and see what unfolds over the next few days.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 26, 2010)

Let it Rain!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 26, 2010)

Regional Radar


----------



## david w. (Sep 26, 2010)

Look at all that rain.......


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

got hit hard, real high winds, lots of rain , and lightning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2010)

Raining solid here.  Almost 2" in the gauge and still coming down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2010)

I've figured it out. All you have to do is plan a camping trip, get the camper ready and it will rain..


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've figured it out. All you have to do is plan a camping trip, get the camper ready and it will rain..



Let me tell you....it is so funny you said that cause the wife and I had this discussion on the way home today. We bought a camper in April and have been 7 times and it has rained every single time we went! We just got back from FDR State Park and when we got onto I-85 off I-185 the bottom fell out. Im talking rain I havent seen in a long time. Wind gusts play heck on a travel trailer too! Thank the lord for sway bars and a good equalizer hitch. My finger nails are still implanted in the  steering wheel! Atleast this time we got everyting loaded and on the road before it hit (sure stinks bringing home stuff soaked and having to set it all up to dry out, although weve gotten pretty good at it). Im not gonna complain though cause we needed this bad! Thank you Lord!


----------



## david w. (Sep 26, 2010)

It is raining good at my house.


----------



## DDD (Sep 26, 2010)

Canadian is interesting Miguel.


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2010)

pretty colors....


but im lost.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've figured it out. All you have to do is plan a camping trip, get the camper ready and it will rain..


That usually works for me!!


----------



## Holton (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice rain ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

Might get a few more drops this afternoon and this evening. Residual only, not the main storm.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 30, 2010)

Disturbance 97L
Two tropical waves, located 600 - 1000 miles east of the Lesser Antilles Islands, are generating a large area of disorganized thunderstorms. NHC has designated this area Invest 97L this morning. The SHIPS model predicts that wind shear over 97L will remain moderate, 10 - 20 knots, through Saturday morning, then increase to levels marginal for development, 15 - 25 knots, Saturday afternoon through Monday. Some slow development of 97L is likely over this time period, and NHC is giving it a 30% chance of developing into a tropical depression by Saturday. The system is headed west-northwest at 15 mph, and should slow down to about 10 mph by Saturday. 97L will bring heavy rains and strong gusty winds to the Lesser Antilles Islands on Sunday and Monday. The ECMWF model is the only model that develops 97L, and foresees that 97L will track across the northern Lesser Antilles and pass near Puerto Rico on Monday and the eastern Bahamas and Turks and Caicos Islands by Wednesday. There are major differences in how the models handle the steering current forecast for next week, and the long-range track of 97L is highly uncertain at this point.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 30, 2010)

Different view


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like it'll be time for DDD to start a thread in about two weeks..


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like it'll be time for DDD to start a thread in about two weeks..
> 
> View attachment 563993


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 22, 2010)

MC, what about these rain chances next week?

What's it looking like on your end?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> MC, what about these rain chances next week?
> 
> What's it looking like on your end?


 
Rain..

It's been a boring, uneventful year for severe weather. Maybe DDD will have more luck with his Winter Weather Gig..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 22, 2010)

I hope so man!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> MC, what about these rain chances next week?
> 
> What's it looking like on your end?



Sure looks like umbrella season early in the week to me.


----------



## Holton (Oct 23, 2010)

I hope so too!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's hoping for rain this week!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Here's hoping for rain this week!


 
Later tonight..

Looks like some of the folks a couple of states over are having it pretty rough from this system. I don't think we'll get any of that crazy weather, but I'll be watching..


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later tonight..
> 
> Looks like some of the folks a couple of states over are having it pretty rough from this system. I don't think we'll get any of that crazy weather, but I'll be watching..



T Storm watch to the state line. I'm sure it will hit the GA state line and fizzle like wet flint. Or the weather radio will give me a early wake up 

And anyone who does not believe violent Tornado's do not hit the south should watch last weeks episode of Storm Chasers. They happen to be in Yazoo Mississippi when the big one came threw...eye opening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> T Storm watch to the state line. I'm sure it will hit the GA state line and fizzle like wet flint. Or the weather radio will give me a early wake up
> 
> And anyone who does not believe violent Tornado's do not hit the south should watch last weeks episode of Storm Chasers. They happen to be in Yazoo Mississippi when the big one came threw...eye opening.


 
They most certainly do. I can attest to that first hand.

Might hear a rumble early in the morning but the best threat for some nasty stuff will be later on in the mid morning hours. Leave early for work if you live in or around Atlanta..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They most certainly do. I can attest to that first hand.
> 
> Might hear a rumble early in the morning but the best threat for some nasty stuff will be later on in the mid morning hours. Leave early for work if you live in or around Atlanta..






So can I. In addition to livin` through one, I`ve seen some terrible damage...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 25, 2010)

Weather Radio has me up early! Its getting dicey in W GA!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Oct 25, 2010)

It's coming down pretty good on the westside of ATL now.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Oct 25, 2010)

Storms just came through here and it sounds like I got some trees down or at least some big limbs. Schools here in Walker Co are delayed 2 hours. Just rain now.


----------



## david w. (Oct 25, 2010)

Tornado watch.....


----------



## Holton (Oct 25, 2010)

.5 of a very good rain here.

Thank You!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

Could be a interesting evening 









I would say it is going to get a little windy 




 DAY 1 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK  
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   0106 AM CDT TUE OCT 26 2010

   VALID 261200Z - 271200Z

   ...THERE IS A HIGH RISK OF SVR TSTMS OVER MUCH OF INDIANA AND WRN
   OH...

   ...THERE IS A MDT RISK OF SVR TSTMS OVER ERN IL...WRN AND NRN
   KY...INDIANA...SRN LOWER MI AND CNTRL OH...

   ...THERE IS A SLGT RISK OF SVR TSTMS OVER MUCH OF THE LOWER MS/TN/OH
   VALLEYS...GREAT LAKES AND APPALACHIANS...

   ...SYNOPSIS...
   A SURFACE LOW CENTERED OVER MN THIS MORNING WILL CONTINUE TO DEEPEN
   RAPIDLY AS AN INTENSE NEGATIVE TILT UPPER TROUGH AXIS AND 110 KT
   MIDLEVEL JET MAX EJECT NEWD OUT OF THE MID MS VALLEY. AT THE
   SURFACE...A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL EXTEND FROM THE MN/WI BORDER SWD
   THROUGH CENTRAL IL AND INTO NRN AR AT 12Z...MOVING RAPIDLY EWD
   ACROSS THE OH VALLEY TO THE WRN PA BORDER BY 00Z. AHEAD OF THE
   FRONT...BROAD SWLY LOW LEVEL FLOW WILL HELP TRANSPORT LOW LEVEL
   MOISTURE NWD WITH A 70 KT LOW LEVEL JET. 

   --- AN OUTBREAK OF SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS WITH WIDESPREAD DAMAGING
   WIND AND A FEW STRONG TORNADOES EXPECTED EARLY TODAY ---

   ...MS VALLEY EWD INTO THE OH VALLEY...LOWER GREAT LAKES...TN
   VALLEY...

   SEVERE STORMS ARE EXPECTED TO BE ONGOING ALONG THE COLD FRONT FROM
   SRN WI INTO CNTRL IL AND SERN MO EARLY THIS MORNING. VERY STRONG
   WIND SHEAR PROFILES WILL ALREADY BE IN PLACE...FAVORING EITHER A
   SQUALL LINE OR QLCS STORM MODE. AS THE SYSTEM PROGRESSES EWD...MODEL
   GUIDANCE SUGGESTS A SECONDARY PLUME OF LOW LEVEL
   MOISTURE...CURRENTLY ANALYZED ACROSS THE TN VALLEY WITH MID TO UPPER
   60S DEWPOINTS...WILL SURGE NWD AHEAD OF THE PRIMARY COLD
   FRONT/SQUALL LINE. HIGH RESOLUTION MODEL DATA FROM MULTIPLE SOURCES
   INDICATE AN INCREASED LIKELIHOOD OF TORNADIC SUPERCELLS PRECEDING
   THE FRONT FROM WRN KY...SRN AND CNTRL INDIANA INTO WRN OH. EFFECTIVE
   SRH VALUES ON THE ORDER OF 400-500 M2/S2 AND BUNKERS MOTIONS OVER 60
   KTS SUGGEST A FEW LONG LIVED AND POTENTIALLY STRONG TORNADOES MAY
   OCCUR. THE MOST INTENSE SEVERE STORMS SHOULD GENERALLY DECREASE IN
   COVERAGE BY EARLY EVENING AS THE UPPER LEVEL TROUGH AXIS PIVOTS
   NWD...ALTHOUGH NRN PORTIONS OF THE COLD FRONT WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE
   RAPIDLY NEWD WITH A WIND THREAT AS FAR N AS NY.

   FROM LATE AFTERNOON INTO THE OVERNIGHT...STRONG SHEAR AND MARGINAL
   INSTABILITY WILL REMAIN OVER A VERY LARGE AREA FROM THE LOWER MS
   VALLEY EWD INTO THE MID ATLANTIC. THEREFORE...EPISODES OF SEVERE
   WIND...HAIL...AND TORNADOES WILL BE POSSIBLE ALONG THE COLD FRONT
   WHICH WILL GENERALLY EXTEND FROM MS/AL INTO THE APPALACHIANS.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW! Look at that line of Tornado Warnings!


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

This cold front is mean...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

Starting next door!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, these clouds stay spotty and let the heat build up and it could get ugly in spots this afternoon..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

Not one drop of rain here in over a month. The wind is also blowin` the topsoil to Savannah.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not one drop of rain here in over a month. The wind is also blowin` the topsoil to Savannah.


 
I'm not showing any warnings for this afternoon, but with these temps and this front swinging through it could get down right plumb nasty this afternoon and evening if everything stacks up right...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

Spotters reporting large wall cloud with this one W of Huntsville


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not showing any warnings for this afternoon, but with these temps and this front swinging through it could get down right plumb nasty this afternoon and evening if everything stacks up right...





It`s plumb humid here, Hugh. Mostly sunny with some purty good wind gusts. We need rain in the worst kind of way.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s plumb humid here, Hugh. Mostly sunny with some purty good wind gusts. We need rain in the worst kind of way.



I just walked outside to get the mail and it fills like Aug almost outside


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

First Watch...North GA
TORNADO WATCH OUTLINE UPDATE FOR WT 727
NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
220 PM EDT TUE OCT 26 2010

TORNADO WATCH 727 IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1000 PM EDT FOR THE
 FOLLOWING LOCATIONS

GAC047-055-083-085-111-123-129-137-187-213-227-241-281-291-295-
311-313-270200-
/O.NEW.KWNS.TO.A.0727.101026T1820Z-101027T0200Z/

GA
.    GEORGIA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE

CATOOSA              CHATTOOGA           DADE
DAWSON               FANNIN              GILMER
GORDON               HABERSHAM           LUMPKIN
MURRAY               PICKENS             RABUN
TOWNS                UNION               WALKER
WHITE                WHITFIELD
$$


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

I hate this stupid weather....

Bring on the COLD weather.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

You can tell were the front has been, but look at the temps in front of it! Its 83 in Atlanta


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> I just walked outside to get the mail and it fills like Aug almost outside





About like that here too. Showin` 88 degrees on the thermometer, but it feels a lot hotter. I`ll be surprised if we get any rain.Even the azaleas and gardenias are wilted.


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

Look at all the rain.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

FROM NWS
Could see something spin up even without being in a Tornado Watch
AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
258 PM EDT TUE OCT 26 2010

.UPDATE...
TORNADO WATCH 727 ISSUED FOR NORTH GEORGIA. WITH INCREASED
INSTABILITIES AND BETTER DYNAMICS ASSOCIATED WITH THE FRONTAL
BOUNDARY...IN COMBINATION WITH AMPLE MOISTURE ACROSS THE
STATE...SOME STRONG STORMS MAY BE POSSIBLE. ADDITIONALLY...
SIGNIFICANT SHEAR ACROSS THE AREA MAY LEAD TO CIRCULATIONS IN
CONVECTION...AND WILL HAVE TO WATCH FOR ISOLATED TORNADIC
ACTIVITY.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 26, 2010)

Good thing most all that severe stuff is going to stop at the AL/GA border.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> FROM NWS
> Could see something spin up even without being in a Tornado Watch
> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> ...


 


Danny Leigh said:


> Good thing most all that severe stuff is going to stop at the AL/GA border.


 

Too late, parts of N. Ga are under a tornado watch, and one warning has been issued for extreme NW Ga. If these temps stay up, with the amount of shear in the atmosphere, it could get really dicey in the northern half of Ga tonight..


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

There are alot of tornado warnings out there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

david w. said:


> There are alot of tornado warnings out there.


 
Yup. If'n I lived in the Cartersville, Rome, Calhoun area I'd be keepin a real close eye on the weather over the next few hours.


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 26, 2010)

Went to the lease today and saw 2 does being chased by a spike.  I think this front has them moving.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Went to the lease today and saw 2 does being chased by a spike. I think this front has them moving.


 
If two does were being chased by a spike it wasn't the weather that got them going...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

It was poring here in Acworth with the sun shining just a few mins ago...crazy weather


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Got a nasty cell about to slam Cleveland Ga.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

Eyes up in NE GA


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

Is It spring?My calendar must be wrong.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

david w. said:


> Is It spring?My calendar must be wrong.


 This is the last hurrah before DDD takes over telling us about the Snow in November..


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

Look out Cobb County.. T Storm Warning


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is the last hurrah before DDD takes over telling us about the Snow in November..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Look out Cobb County.. T Storm Warning


 

It's just a little thunderboomer. When the spinny things or purple echo toops show up then you can start hollerin.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

Took them long enough

Statement as of 5:29 PM EDT on October 26, 2010


The National Weather Service has extended Tornado Watch 727 to
include the following areas until 10 PM EDT this evening

In Georgia this watch includes 16 counties

In north central Georgia

Cherokee Cobb Douglas
Forsyth Fulton Hall

In northeast Georgia

Banks

In northwest Georgia

Bartow Carroll Floyd
Haralson Paulding Polk

In west central Georgia

Coweta heard Troup

This includes the cities of... Atlanta... Bremen... Carrollton...
Cartersville... Cedartown... Cumming... Dallas... Douglasville...
Franklin... Gainesville... Homer... Marietta... Newnan... Rome...
West Point and Woodstock.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's just a little thunderboomer. When the spinny things or purple echo toops show up then you can start hollerin.



Isn't that were those spinny things come from


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

As long as it stays to the north of me I will be okay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Fortunately the shear aloft (50+ kph winds) are going to work in our favor by keeping developement short lived. Unfortunately rapid updrafts followed by violent downdrafts when the cells are ripped apart and collapse, combined with existing surface winds will make for some destructive straight line combo's in small isolated areas. Very unpredictable and tough to monitor at the speed the cells are developing and collapsing. Not to mention forward speed of 40 to 50 mph.


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like it isn't as strong as it was earlier today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

david w. said:


> Looks like it isn't as strong as it was earlier today.


 
The main energy of the front is still across Mississippi and NW Alabama. Unfortunatly it'll be late late tonight or in the early hours of the morning before we find out exactly what is in store for us..


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The main energy of the front is still across Mississippi and NW Alabama. Unfortunatly it'll be late late tonight or in the early hours of the morning before we find out exactly what is in store for us..



I guess we will have to play the waiting game......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

david w. said:


> I guess we will have to play the waiting game......


 
As soon as the kid gets done with his 4 mile run I'm gonna take a good nap. Nights like these can be mighty long without it.


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As soon as the kid gets done with his 4 mile run I'm gonna take a good nap. Nights like these can be mighty long without it.





I remember the last time you said that we were up until 3 in the morning on this thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

david w. said:


> I remember the last time you said that we were up until 3 in the morning on this thing.


 
Yep, might happen again too. Just got back in and saw rotation in a cell up around Buford. I bet they're having fun right now.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Tornado warning out for us here in Walker Co.


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2010)

i just worked up a sweat taking the dogs on a walk, someone tell mother nature to turn the AC on!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Tornado warning out for us here in Walker Co.


 
Yep. So much for my nap.
Y'all be carefull in NW Ga. It's fixin to get a little shaky.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 26, 2010)

This mess will come threw just in time to knock out the dish when Sons of Anarchy is on!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Nothen here in the SE corner of Walker Co yet but I can hear it thundering in the distance to the west.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Gotta get off here got some BAD lighting!!.............


----------



## david w. (Oct 26, 2010)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Gotta get off here got some BAD lighting!!.............



You have two Significant Weather advisory's for your area.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Round two today!! Dang, it was boring all storm season long and it's gonna make up for it in it's last hurrah before the cold weather moves in. Gonna be rough for folks on the I-20 corridor in W. Ga. in a little bit.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah...my NOAA radio's been going off all morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Yall be careful, that group of cells below Anniston will be headin your way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

I bet the NWS is watching this one real close. It has all of the ingredients to go real bad real quick.


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Why do my comments always end up at top?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

david w. said:


> Why do my comments always end up at top?


 
Where do you want them? I have my view setup so all new comments are on top.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet the NWS is watching this one real close. It has all of the ingredients to go real bad real quick.



Yeah it's coming thru here now, looks green out...


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where do you want them? I have my view setup so all new comments are on top.



I guess I comment at the right time.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

david w. said:


> I guess I comment at the right time.



 You're just a *page starter*


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

keebs said:


> :d you're just a *page starter* :d



I bring the party..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Yeah it's coming thru here now, looks green out...


 
That means there is hail in the clouds........bad juju...


----------



## Jranger (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means there is hail in the clouds........bad juju...



I got my chicken foot out...waving it around as we speak...


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

This cold front is slow to move out.


----------



## DDD (Oct 27, 2010)

Storm over Norcross/Duluth is bowing.  The ones back in Alabama are going to really get it going in a few hours.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

Anything going to go over Atlanta?


Tornado warning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep, picked it up about 5 minutes ago. Me and DDD were discussing that cell (G6) when the warning came up.

TORNADO WARNING

Statement as of 10:48 AM EDT on October 27, 2010

The National Weather Service in Peachtree City has issued a

* Tornado Warning for... 
southwestern Douglas County in north central Georgia
southwestern Fulton County in north central Georgia
southeastern Carroll County in northwest Georgia
northwestern Coweta County in west central Georgia

* until 1115 am EDT

* at 1046 am EDT... National Weather Service Doppler radar indicated a
severe thunderstorm capable of producing a tornado near
Whitesburg... moving east at 30 mph.

* Other locations in the warning include but are not limited to
Chattahoochee Hill Country... Union City... Palmetto and Fairburn.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

When a Tornado Warning is issued based on Doppler radar... it means
that strong rotation has been detected in the storm. A tornado may
already be on the ground... or is expected to develop shortly. If you
are in the path of this dangerous storm... move indoors and to a
basement or interior room on the ground floor. Stay away from
windows. If driving... do not seek shelter under a Highway overpass.

If you see wind damage... large hail or significant flooding... wait
until after the storm has passed... and then call the National Weather
Service toll free at 1 8 6 6 7 6 3 4 4 6 6.

A Tornado Watch remains in effect until 100 PM EDT Wednesday
afternoon for northern Georgia.


Lat... Lon 3357 8504 3367 8457 3353 8453 3350 8461
      3344 8462 3339 8500 3344 8502
time... Mot... loc 1448z 258deg 25kt 3350 8491


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

If you live or work ahead of this one take precautions. It's a McNasty cell.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

david w. said:


> I bring the party..






Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means there is hail in the clouds........bad juju...


 ya'll can have that stuff, all I want is the rain!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, picked it up about 5 minutes ago. Me and DDD were discussing that cell (G6) when the warning came up.
> 
> TORNADO WARNING


 Ya'll stay safe up there!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm at hartsfield.  It's coming right at us.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm at hartsfield.  It's coming right at us.



Get out there and take pics!!  Just look out for debris.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 27, 2010)

Look at that blue right there in the midst of all that green...


----------



## DDD (Oct 27, 2010)

It's mostly low level rotation.  No doubt it's a nasy storm, not really sure its going to spawn a real tornado.


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel,I think we are in store for a long night.


----------



## Nate23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hopefully some of these storms will bring rain to middle Georgia (Lagrange over to Macon).  It looks like Mid/South Georgia is going to get left high and dry again.


----------



## DDD (Oct 27, 2010)

David, this will be over by 4 PM today.

Nate, I look for S. GA to get put under tornado watches as well.  This is not a big rain making storm though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

DDD said:


> David, this will be over by 4 PM today.
> 
> Nate, I look for S. GA to get put under tornado watches as well. This is not a big rain making storm though.


 
Glad to see you're back in the weather mode..
Can't wait to find out when it's gonna snow in my back yard...

In about 10 minutes I'll be able to post up some cool radar images. Just waitin on the subscription to go through.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

DDD said:


> David, this will be over by 4 PM today.
> 
> Nate, I look for S. GA to get put under tornado watches as well.  This is not a big rain making storm though.



That will work.Thanks DDD


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 564828



Where is that through?? I like


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Where is that through?? I like


 
www.weaterTAP.com

Not cheap, but the info tools that are available on it are incredible.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> www.weaterTAP.com
> 
> Not cheap, but the info tools that are available on it are incredible.
> 
> View attachment 564830



Looks like we are going to get hit all afternoon here in the ATL.


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks fancy.


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Its coming for me Slowly,but surely.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just got dark and rained.  They were sending planes to the south and north as soon as they took off the westbound runways to go around this thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

When that High that is in place relaxes this front is gonna blast through here in a big hurry and clear this stuff out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Whitesburg is fixin to get hammered. This cell has 45k plus echo tops...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whitesburg is fixin to get hammered. This cell has 45k plus echo tops...


~shiver~ I love it when you talk weather!!


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

The wind is picking up here.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad for the updates.I'm working  hours OT today at the water plant in north cobb


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

The national weather service has issued tornado watch 734 in effect until 8 pm edt this evening for the following areas

in georgia this watch includes 16 counties

in central georgia

butts jasper monroe putnam

in east central georgia

hancock taliaferro warren wilkes

in northwest georgia

haralson paulding

in west central georgia

harris lamar meriwether pike spalding upson

this includes the cities of... Barnesville... Bremen... Crawfordville... Dallas... Eatonton... Forsyth... Griffin... Jackson... Manchester... Monticello... Pine mountain... Sparta... Thomaston... Warrenton... Washington and zebulon.


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tornado on the ground in carrol   county at aprox. 11:04 am edt.......Daddys a firefighter in union city said sirens been going off  all day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

I've got alarms going off all over the house. Be back when it passes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got alarms going off all over the house. Be back when it passes.
> 
> View attachment 564843



Stay safe up there miguel.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

david w. said:


> Stay safe up there miguel.



Yeah looks like it got dicey around Mr. Cervantes.  Hope that tornado signature wasn't actually a tornado.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 27, 2010)

Look out right above Tyrone


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Their starting to wake up now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 27, 2010)

Is this stalled out front gonna push south and spread some of this rain to the southern portion of the state like the columbus/talbot county area? Or is it just gonna fizzle out where it has remained for the past two days?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

They are stacked up!


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Look at this pic from texas...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

david w. said:


> Stay safe up there miguel.


 
Now that was just pure'd cool. After it crossed 78 I left out to check on my sister. It was passing right over her house. Nothing but rain, not even a leaf out of place, so then I decided to chase this booger a little ways. It had incredible inflow from ground moisture and once I could find a pasture on a hill by the road where I could see it the view was incredible. This little monster was a huge rotating storm cell with a sizable rain shaft coming out of the middle of it and inflow clouds all around it. I chased it 1/2 way to Athens then came back. Couldn't find a good spot for pics, not sure they would have conveyed the magnitude of the rotation anyway.

Cool Stuff..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

P5 just produced a Warning


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now that was just pure'd cool. After it crossed 78 I left out to check on my sister. It was passing right over her house. Nothing but rain, not even a leaf out of place, so then I decided to chase this booger a little ways. It had incredible inflow from ground moisture and once I could find a pasture on a hill by the road where I could see it the view was incredible. This little monster was a huge rotating storm cell with a sizable rain shaft coming out of the middle of it and inflow clouds all around it. I chased it 1/2 way to Athens then came back. Couldn't find a good spot for pics, not sure they would have conveyed the magnitude of the rotation anyway.
> 
> Cool Stuff..



 That's pretty cool!


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now that was just pure'd cool. After it crossed 78 I left out to check on my sister. It was passing right over her house. Nothing but rain, not even a leaf out of place, so then I decided to chase this booger a little ways. It had incredible inflow from ground moisture and once I could find a pasture on a hill by the road where I could see it the view was incredible. This little monster was a huge rotating storm cell with a sizable rain shaft coming out of the middle of it and inflow clouds all around it. I chased it 1/2 way to Athens then came back. Couldn't find a good spot for pics, not sure they would have conveyed the magnitude of the rotation anyway.
> 
> Cool Stuff..


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Nitram4891,How does it look in Atlanta?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

david w. said:


> Nitram4891,How does it look in Atlanta?



My cubicle doesn't have windows...  Haven't been out there in a while but might go watch this latest one go by if it's not raining too hard.


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> My cubicle doesn't have windows...  Haven't been out there in a while but might go watch this latest one go by if it's not raining too hard.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

Where is Miguel.  He's got another one headed his way.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 27, 2010)

You boys think this next line is gonna hit the Cleveland/Helen area??? Trying to figure out if'n I wanna go get in a tree or not......I know


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> You boys think this next line is gonna hit the Cleveland/Helen area??? Trying to figure out if'n I wanna go get in a tree or not......I know



I'd say yes based on this map.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 27, 2010)

That's what I was thinking myself..... but I wanted to hear it from someone else I suppose. As soon as the rain stops they should be on their feet. What time ya'll think this stuff is gonna clear out?


----------



## jigman (Oct 27, 2010)

What about pike county around concord I was thinking about getting in a deer stand also this afternoon around 430


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Here we go again. I'm not chasin this one unless it spits out some ice.


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here we go again. I'm not chasin this one unless it spits out some ice.
> 
> View attachment 564862



You can't catch a break can you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here we go again. I'm not chasin this one unless it spits out some ice.
> 
> View attachment 564862



Do you know how they  name these?  Heavy rain in J6 and I'm gona head home to watch X7 go right over the house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

david w. said:


> You can't catch a break can you?


 

The cell behind it, J6 looks like it is on a direct path, instead of slightly south like the last two have been. We'll see...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Do you know how they name these? Heavy rain in J6 and I'm gona head home to watch X7 go right over the house.


 
Don't have a clue. They carry a different designation from radar sight to radar sight as well.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonna make for an excellent ride home up 75 to Acworth this afternoon


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Gonna make for an excellent ride home up 75 to Acworth this afternoon



So far nothing very bad,right here at mars hill and 41


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

DDD,You said it would be out of here by 4.Its 4 and its hasn't even got to me yet.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The cell behind it, J6 looks like it is on a direct path, instead of slightly south like the last two have been. We'll see...



Looked like a nice tall one.  (P 5 that is)


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

This cold front is moving so SLOW.Hurry up and bring me some rain.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Gonna make for an excellent ride home up 75 to Acworth this afternoon



Looks like it is gonna be hitting the north side of 285 just in time for me to head home.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 27, 2010)

Been out in it all day...what a crap day to be on the road. The worse I have seen all day was around 3 up off Kellog Creek and Bells Ferry. It was raining so hard I had to pull over and that does not happen much.


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like its almost here.


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Its finally raining here....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wonder of any of the stuff in Alabama will still have some steam when it makes it here later.


----------



## david w. (Oct 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wonder of any of the stuff in Alabama will still have some steam when it makes it here later.



I hope not.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

Winter temps will be here this week. Highs of 58 and lows well down in the 30's. Where in the world is DDD and his Winter Weather thread??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Winter temps will be here this week. Highs of 58 and lows well down in the 30's. Where in the world is DDD and his Winter Weather thread??



Just in time for vacation


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 1, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## david w. (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Winter temps will be here this week. Highs of 58 and lows well down in the 30's. Where in the world is DDD and his Winter Weather thread??



Thats what I'm talking about....


----------



## DDD (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Winter temps will be here this week. Highs of 58 and lows well down in the 30's. Where in the world is DDD and his Winter Weather thread??



Good things come to those who wait.

I hope to post it this week.

Busy as a one arm wall paper hanger with the hives here at the office.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, since DDD has the hives, and only one arm. Just a little reminder of what I told everyone 9 days ago, note the date on the map...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like it'll be time for DDD to start a thread in about two weeks..
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5434560&postcount=682


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Looky looky...


----------



## david w. (Nov 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looky looky...



Come on down...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2010)

It's already that time of the year....???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

Gonna get ugly tomorrow. Y'all keep your ears and eyes open.
This is what's coming our way.


----------



## david w. (Nov 29, 2010)

booooo...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmm kinda think i'm ready for a little snow...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hmm kinda think i'm ready for a little snow...


 
Ya gotta talk to DDD in the winter weather thread about that.
Mississippi's lighting up like a Christmas tree...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 29, 2010)

That doesn't look to pretty.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Nov 29, 2010)

this is the first time i have seen a weather thread, this is great and living in mitchell county and a paramedic at that i really keep up with it when it starts looking bad (we dont have the best luck with storm's here) thanks for the info


----------



## Fro1911nut (Nov 29, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Miquel, not too change the direction of your thread but can y'all weather nuts recommend the best weather app for an iphone?



For Free AccuWeather and Weather Channel both have apps with radar


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> this is the first time i have seen a weather thread, this is great and living in mitchell county and a paramedic at that i really keep up with it when it starts looking bad (we dont have the best luck with storm's here) thanks for the info


 


Fro1911nut said:


> For Free AccuWeather and Weather Channel both have apps with radar


 
What he said, the weather channel app isn't near as good as the accuweather app for iphone. I also have an app on my iphone called radblast radarscope that is pretty good for just a pure radar site.

On another note, the fact that this stuff is staying so intense over in Alabama this early in the morning does not bode well for us, as the temps will be rising as the system approaches later today. Hopefully we'll dodge a bullet. My guess is the folks down in SOWEGA are going to get more rough stuff than we are.


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 30, 2010)

Here we go...

TORNADO WATCH OUTLINE UPDATE FOR WT 758
NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
745 AM CST TUE NOV 30 2010

TORNADO WATCH 758 IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 200 PM CST FOR THE
 FOLLOWING LOCATIONS

GAC007-015-021-035-037-045-053-055-057-061-063-067-077-079-083-
089-093-095-097-099-113-115-121-129-143-145-149-151-153-159-169-
171-177-193-197-199-201-207-215-217-223-225-231-233-239-243-247-
249-253-255-259-261-263-269-273-285-289-293-295-307-302000-
/O.NEW.KWNS.TO.A.0758.101130T1345Z-101130T2000Z/

GA
.    GEORGIA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE

BAKER                BARTOW              BIBB
BUTTS                CALHOUN             CARROLL
CHATTAHOOCHEE        CHATTOOGA           CHEROKEE
CLAY                 CLAYTON             COBB
COWETA               CRAWFORD            DADE
DEKALB               DOOLY               DOUGHERTY
DOUGLAS              EARLY               FAYETTE
FLOYD                FULTON              GORDON
HARALSON             HARRIS              HEARD
HENRY                HOUSTON             JASPER
JONES                LAMAR               LEE
MACON                MARION              MERIWETHER
MILLER               MONROE              MUSCOGEE
NEWTON               PAULDING            PEACH
PIKE                 POLK                QUITMAN
RANDOLPH             ROCKDALE            SCHLEY
SEMINOLE             SPALDING            STEWART
SUMTER               TALBOT              TAYLOR
TERRELL              TROUP               TWIGGS
UPSON                WALKER              WEBSTER

------
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
345 AM EST TUE NOV 30 2010

.PRIMARY HAZARDS...
THE PRIMARY HAZARD WILL BE DAMAGING THUNDERSTORM WINDS AND A FEW
TORNADOES. WHILE THE SEVERE THREAT EXISTS FOR ALL OF NORTH AND
CENTRAL GEORGIA...THE GREATEST THREAT FOR DAMAGING WINDS AND
TORNADOES WILL BE SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 20 DURING THE AFTERNOON
HOURS. THE SEVERE THREAT IS EXPECTED TO END FROM WEST TO EAST
DURING THE EVENING HOURS...AND BE EAST OF THE AREA BY MIDNIGHT. IN
ADDITION...STRONG WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS OF 40 TO 45
MPH WILL BE POSSIBLE THIS MORNING AT ELEVATIONS ABOVE 2500 FEET IN
THE NORTH GEORGIA MOUNTAINS.

.DISCUSSION...
A FULL-LATITUDE MERIDIONAL TROUGH WILL SWEEP THROUGH THE EASTERN
U.S. TODAY. THIS TROUGH WILL TAKE ON A NEGATIVE TILT AS IT LIFTS
FROM THE SOUTHEAST U.S. TOWARD THE MID-ATLANTIC THIS EVENING.
A WEDGE OF COOL AIR ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA THIS MORNING WILL LIFT
RAPIDLY NORTH DURING THE MORNING AS A STRONG LOW-LEVEL JET OF 60
TO 65 MPH BRINGS WARM...MOIST...UNSTABLE AIR NORTHWARD FROM THE
GULF. MIDDAY CAPE VALUES OF 200 NORTH TO 500 CENTRAL GEORGIA WILL
COMBINE WITH EXCESSIVE LOW-LEVEL HELICITY VALUES OF 500 OR GREATER
TO SUPPORT STRONG TO SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS...INCLUDING DAMAGING
WINDS IN EXCESS OF 60 MPH AND A FEW TORNADOES. THE GREATEST THREAT
FOR SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS WILL ACCOMPANY A SQUALL LINE OF THUNDERSTORMS
THAT IS EXPECTED TO ENTER NORTHWEST GEORGIA AFTER DAYBREAK...BE NEAR
ATLANTA BY MIDDAY...AND INTO EAST AND CENTRAL GEORGIA BY MID-AFTERNOON.
*THE GREATEST THREAT FOR SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS WILL BE SOUTH OF
INTERSTATE 20.*


----------



## david w. (Nov 30, 2010)

Screwed up weather.


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 30, 2010)

Rough in Alabama already...gonna be a great ride home today


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah there is some hail out there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep, wouldn't wanna be at my old home in Alexander City, Al. over the next 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 30, 2010)

It is nasty in Dallas right now.  Strong winds and lots of water


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

Patriot44 said:


> It is nasty in Dallas right now. Strong winds and lots of water


 
I was looking at that, but the storms have settled down considerably from what they were over in Bama. So just imagine what they were dealing with!!!!


----------



## DDD (Nov 30, 2010)

Small tornado has set down just behind the Mall of Georgia.

The storms south of Covington look like they are re-firing.

Glad I did not go get in the stand and I am glad I am not sitting in traffic on 85.

Serious flooding all over atlanta, listening to the scanner it sounds like Gwinnett is losing their minds with all the flooding reports.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Nov 30, 2010)

Showing bad damage in Buford. I left Stn Mnt at around 3 and drove home to Acworth. Roads were horrible. Lots and lots of street flooding and I dont mean little puddles. I crossed one spot on Mountain Industrial that was like a pond.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 30, 2010)

DDD said:


> The storms south of Covington look like they are re-firing.



Yeah...wife called me about 20 min ago saying the she could hear the sirens from Porterdale.  Apparently, one touched down around there and damaged 5 houses.

It was just about to get to Covington @ 4:30.  Hope the house and fam is okay


----------



## david w. (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks like we are going to get some soon.


----------



## jonkayak (Nov 30, 2010)

I very thankful today. The subdivision in Buford that got hit was very near my parents home, just south as the crow flys. The tornado actualy passed just about 100 yards from their home and even less from their neighbor. The only damage done was to the tree in the woods. Everyone say prayers for the people effected by the storm and give thanks as so far there seems to be no injuries.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2010)

Here ya go.

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" id="video" width="640" height="520" data="http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/video/videoplayer.swf?dppversion=5390"><param


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2010)

Well now, that didn't work so well did it?

Try this link;

http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/dpp/news/local_news/aerials-buford-storm-damage-20101201-es


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2010)

The last time we had a solar eruption like this I got to witness the aurora borealis (northern lights) down in Twiggs county. Should be interesting to see if this one gives us a light show over the next few nights. This magnetic eruption occured yesterday, and is a monster. This eruption reached 435 thousand miles out into space but was not directed at earth, but still might produce some residual magnetic effects in the atmosphere.

http://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 31, 2010)

Do we need to bump this back to the top for tomorrow?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Do we need to bump this back to the top for tomorrow?



Looks to me like it could get bumpy.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 31, 2010)

Tomorrow will bring threat of hail, damaging winds and a few tornadoes.Then next weekend and the next may bring in a shot of cold air with chances of snow/sleet/freezing rain.Here in Georgia if you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes.Too bad I have to work in it since I work at a walmart tire and lube express.Go dawgs


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 1, 2011)

How bad is the weather gonna get in Central GA today????


----------



## krisjack (Jan 1, 2011)

severe weather.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

WOW!
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------

